# Caveman Motors



## 1976Cordoba

So I have been plodding along at my usual pace - my workrate notably below par when compared to some of the other Hobby Talkers here in attendance regularly. However, on occasion, I make some progress on the piles of "future projects" and "cool ideas" and I can take a break from the hustle and bustle (ahem) to make a few snaps and update what's been going on.

Anyway, I've been dinking with a resin copy of a Chevy Laguna S3 stock car for a few months. The Laguna was a slick-nosed Chevelle used by Chevy teams on the NASCAR superspeedways in the mid '70s before everyone moved to the slippery Olds 442 in the late '70s

I copied a diecast body I had in mold rubber but was dissatisfied with the end result -- the rubber (aging as it was, and quick-setting) trapped a few air bubbles in bad spots. Also, I had molded the windows in for ease of casting. However, the mold was going to need a re-do anyway because of the bubbles, so I thought I would try casting the windows separately. Well for a first attempt at window molding they turned out good. Here is a picture of the diecast body I am using, with the first white test shot window installed. The original window, trimmed to just front and back glass, is also shown:










As a side benefit, before re-tooling the mold I popped off 6 copies of the Laguna body as I tried different little silicone patches. From those bods, I hacked away a couple noses and found that with a little trimming, they could be made to fit the AFX / JL Chevelle body. Would there be some interest in a Laguna conversion kit?










Also, in the same vein, you ever walk into a bar or a garage or race shop and see half of a race car hung up on a wall or hanging from a ceiling? Would any of the resident Hobby Talk shops have a need for a half of a Chevy Laguna S3 race car? Maybe painted up in vintage Darrell Waltrip Gatorade colors, or AJ Foyt Gilmore red? And how about some quarter panels on a work bench or laying in the background? Just thinking out loud for some possible uses for these 6 'spearmint Laguna bods:










Since I got the new mold rubber, I also did a needed re-vamp on my '77 Monte Carlo stock car bod. The old mold rubber had a shore hardness factor just shy of cement, and part of the mold had ripped (shocking, right?). Anyway, I re-did the mold and the first body out of it was pretty good, so I might run this car in our Nostalgia class this year:










I have a few Monte Carlo bits also, from the last bod pulled from the defective mold - a big-ass hood, trunklid with spoiler and right front fender (seems those always need re-placing on race cars):










Anyway, that's the update. I'll get a pic of the Laguna body posted when I get it out of the mold and get some paint & decals on it. Let me know if there is any interest in any of the parts and other bits for the shop dioramas. :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Doba,
Great job on the casting!
I'm definitely interested in the S3, S3 noses and the repops of the Montes.
You make it look so easy.

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks like you've been busy!!! Yea primer up some of those fenders, deck lids, etc. and hang em on the walls...RM


----------



## gonegonzo

Doba ,

I'm anxious to see the Monte in full dress. It appears it's mounted on a HP 2 or HP7. Will it fit the TYCO 440 x2 ?

I wouldn't need any of the parts but I am interested in the 01 dirt car. I know it's die cast but could you elaborate on how and where to get the car and how to adapt it to a chassis.

Thx , Gonzo


----------



## 1976Cordoba

gonegonzo said:


> Doba ,
> 
> I'm anxious to see the Monte in full dress. It appears it's mounted on a HP 2 or HP7. Will it fit the TYCO 440 x2 ?
> 
> I wouldn't need any of the parts but I am interested in the 01 dirt car. I know it's die cast but could you elaborate on how and where to get the car and how to adapt it to a chassis.
> 
> Thx , Gonzo


Sure, I should have some time again tomorrow - It's so easy a . . . well, you know the rest. :tongue:


----------



## kiwidave

Some cool stuff happening here. Will be watching!


----------



## videojimmy

man, that's some cool stuff!


----------



## eastside johnny

Gonzo,
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=262064
go to post #8


----------



## roadrner

Doba,
If you do the Laguna body, put me down for two please. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Yer new handle reminds of a place we used to eat lunch...a greazy plywood shack down in Auburn Wa. Caveman Kitchen If it didnt move it got BBQ'ed. Awesome food. LOL

Cool Stuff Doba. Always wanted to see more of the inner workings of yer operation. Looks like you've made good headway!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

gonegonzo said:


> . . . I am interested in the 01 dirt car. I know it's die cast but could you elaborate on how and where to get the car and how to adapt it to a chassis.
> 
> Thx , Gonzo


OK Gonzo here is the step-by-step, a few days late, but we had a little family crisis to deal with in the last few days. Anyway . . .

The diecast car is an ADC diecast 1/64th scale dirt late model. I get them thru feeBay, just do a search in the diecast car & trucks section. I have a Bobby Labonte car that I will use for this demonstration.










The car is held together with a pair of phillips screws at the front and at the back, much like a tjet.










The chassis goes unused in my conversion, however, with some tinkering you could probably use the rims & tires, or maybe even re-attach the fuel cell and roll bars at the back of the car, but I digress . . .










More in a minute . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The next piece to deal with is to get the plastic driver tub out of the body. A hobby knife is fine for this -- just cut thru the plastic at the rivet with a pair of cuts, then use a little thumb pressure persuasion to slide the tub past the rivets and out of the way.










You can put the tub back in the chassis and throw the screws in the tub and roll the chassis out of the way - we're done with it. It makes a nice diorama piece at this point.










Now I prefer the Tyco HP7 chassis for metal body conversions -- it has a nice balance of power and slide and works well with the added weight of an all-metal body. Here is how the HP7 looks under the body in long wheelbase setting:










More in a minute . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Now we have to mount the chassis to the body. To do this, I have found clear silicone to be ideal for a number of reasons. One, it is easy to use and easily removed if you FUBAR something. Two, it grips the chassis with a rubber-like grip which is better than a solid grip when it comes to metal bodies. Believe me, from years of racing metal bodied slot cars, every bump transfers thru the chassis into the body. The silicone is like a damper for this -- Perfect. And three, you end up with the body mounted straight and level without having to dink around too much. This means more time racing, less time stressing on getting the body mounted.

You can use the chassis you want to run for this, or you can use a blank roller - doesn't matter. We just need a chassis with tires on it. Start off by using a Q-tip or other brand cotton swab to smear a little vaseline along the edge of the chassis by the mounting tabs. Also, be sure to get a little on the frame rail behind the front tires. Basically anywhere silicone could end up touching the side of the chassis. The vaseline will act as a release agent later.










I use clear DAP silicone for this -- you could another clear or colored silicone, wouldn't matter.










I put three little beads of silicone on the edge of the chassis, along the lower chassis lip, right over the top of the vaseline.










More in a minute . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Next, I put three decent sized dabs of silicone inside the body, starting at the front of the rear fender and stopping short of the back of the front fender:










Now, you take your chassis and install it into your body. You will have some silicone ooze-age out the bottom and a little on the rear tires possibly, so this is why a blank roller that you don't care much out is nice at this stage.










I just take my index finger and wipe away the excess off the bottom (have a napkin or tissue handy). Anything on the tires I don't really worry about -- it isn't much if you didn't overdo it with the silicone.










More in a minute . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Now, you need some flat toothpicks to set the ride height for the nose and the clearance and location of the rear tires. In this pic, I have slid a flat toothpick between the fender and the rear tires. The toothpick is set to the back a little to center the tires in the wheel opening. Similarly, a toothpick under the front fenders helps to keep the body from moving backward while the silicone dries -- it DOES NOT set the ride height of the nose, however, that is handled at the front of the car in the next pic:











I glued a pair of toothpicks on a spare bit of straight track for this, but you can do this part with loose toothpicks also. Anyway . . . use the flat toothpicks under the nose of the car to keep the body up above the rails while the silicone dries. You might have to diddle around with the front fender toothpick to get this right, and re-check the rear toothpick to keep everything aligned, but believe me it is easier than it sounds to do this:










Notice how the stock Tyco fronts tuck neatly right behind the rear lip of the front fender. If you finish with this project and have a rub at the front, narrow up your tire track width here by moving your rims in closer to the frame rails and it should clear.










More in a minute . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I should also say that when you are lining everything up with the chassis, tires, fenders, nose & toothpicks, that you want to be sure to eyeball and feel where the body is sitting in relation to the chassis; i.e. the body should be straight over the chassis, not cocked to the left or right. You can spot this by checking that the rear tires are tucked in evenly side to side under the fenders at the back, and that the fronts are tucked in evenly side to side at the front.

So once everything is lined up, let the car and chassis sit for a day or overnight. When you come back to it after it has dried, you will be able to pull the chassis out from under the body. The silicone will stick to the body and leave an exact imprint of your chassis tabs. On the chassis, all you will have left on it is some of the vaseline which is easily wiped away with another dry Q-tip.










Now if you had any silicone get across the fender gap and onto the rear tires, you will want to take a hobby knife and cut the silicone back to the edge of the fender. Likewise, you could trim some of the excess silicone away as long as you retain where the chassis tabs will grip the body.

Notice how on the finished product the rear tires are centered nicely and the fronts are tucked in behind the front air dam:










At the front the nose sits nice and level with plenty of room to clear the rails:










All set to go racing -- you could glue in a little shelf under the hood and re-mount the air cleaner I guess, but it would probably get knocked off when racing . . . I like to just leave the open hole.










So there ya go -- do a couple and you will agree that it is so easy a caveman could do it.


----------



## kiwidave

Good stuff doba. Some handy ideas there. Charger bodies look interesting???


----------



## 1976Cordoba

kiwidave said:


> Good stuff doba. Some handy ideas there. Charger bodies look interesting???


Thanks and well-spotted -- the Chargers are some resins I am working on. I have to make a cast for the windows yet.


----------



## tjd241

*Ok 'doba...*

So in terms of day-to-day chassis-to-body mounting, with your silicone method on a diecast body , it's the silicone that provides "the give" while inserting a chassis. Whereas on a normal plastic Tyco body it's the body itself that flexes around a chassis and grips it... right? How long lasting are the silicone mounting blobs? Ever consider trying this with other brands of chassis? Mega-G for example? Seems this might be a method that would translate into other brands too. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba

tjd241 said:


> So in terms of day-to-day chassis-to-body mounting, with your silicone method on a diecast body , it's the silicone that provides "the give" while inserting a chassis. Whereas on a normal plastic Tyco body it's the body itself that flexes around a chassis and grips it... right? How long lasting are the silicone mounting blobs? Ever consider trying this with other brands of chassis? Mega-G for example? Seems this might be a method that would translate into other brands too. :thumbsup: nd


Exactly Dave -- the silicone has a little flex to it for easy mount & dis-mount.

I have mounted up the Tomy SRT chassis with this method - in fact I raced a Life Like Corvette body with SRT chassis in our sports car league this summer with this mounting method. The silicone sticks to the body great and won't come off -- If you want to re-do them just take a sharp hobby knife and slice the silicone off as close to the body as you can and start over with re-mounting.

I would assume any chassis that you can smear the vaseline on at all the contact points could be molded and released from any other body. This method of mounting is a "Plan B" method I started using when my attempts at molding mounting tabs into bodies went into the toilet. I just was no good at it, but this works well for me and achieves the same result.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool method Doba!! This is going into the memory banks for future use.. I was going to ask is there are any issues with the silicone not sticking well to the body and would roughing up the surface help any, but from what I've read, it apparently sticks good enough.. As usual, a great how to write up.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo

Thx Doba for the comprehensive "how to".

I like the concept and the fact that it opened doors for other body chassis combinations.

Your efforts was appreciated ,

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Can that work with hot glue too?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

gonegonzo said:


> Thx Doba for the comprehensive "how to".
> 
> I like the concept and the fact that it opened doors for other body chassis combinations.
> 
> Your efforts was appreciated ,
> 
> Gonzo


No problem! 

And yeah, it'll work just as well with other bodies -- half the fun is trying new stuff :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> Can that work with hot glue too?


Not sure. I know the silicone stays pliable once it is dry -- would the hot glue get too stiff to mount and re-mount chassis? And all the hot glue I've used eventually just peels back off smooth surfaces. Maybe I have crappy glue, though (it's from Menards).


----------



## slotcarman12078

I would think the hot glue would be too stiff once it hardens back up. The other problem with it is by the time you get the second side of the car glued up, the first side would be pretty much cooled off and hardened up.


----------



## Bill Hall

Hot glue actually works for stuff besides ....gulp....crafts?

Say it aint so!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bill Hall said:


> Hot glue actually works for stuff besides ....gulp....crafts?
> 
> Say it aint so!


It ain't so.

Feel better.  :tongue:


----------



## bobhch

The silicone kid....go, go, go...nice way to mount a body.

Bob...easy is good...zilla


----------



## win43

WOW nice diecast conversion. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I started working on an oval track racer with my new '71 Charger casting -- not sure which car I'll model yet, but I am kind of leaning towards the Petty Enterprises Buddy Baker #11 . . .










First fitment of the body & chassis -- I had to Dremel away a little of the interior doors - the diecast master I used has thick doors - so a cutting bit was called into service. I radiused the front and rear fenders also to get the bigger HO rims & tars up under her. It's mounted up with sillycone like the diecast dirt late model earlier in the post.

:wave:


----------



## CJ53

nice Charger... might need to waller out them frunt findders a bit more, need to have room to grab the skins off and git them thar stickers on it in a hurry... 

Good Job.

CJ


----------



## tjd241

*lol...*

Tars!!!.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:... Nice one 'doba. Can't wait ta see it dun. nd


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great!!! That body lines up perfect!!! I have to ask.. Are you having any luck with the clear resin yet?? I know it's hard to get good results with it...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks great!!! That body lines up perfect!!! I have to ask.. Are you having any luck with the clear resin yet?? I know it's hard to get good results with it...


Thanks guys! :thumbsup:

As to the clear resin the first window had bubbles in it and actually the final cured product was a good bit more brittle than I had hoped. I need to look at mixing differently to avoid some of the smaller bubbles, or at least getting the bubbles to come 'up' prior to the pour -- I think the mold is working well however.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1976Cordoba said:


>



That's some great looking R & D work!!! That'l make a good drag strip car also ( You paying attention here Wes???)!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

Randy ! I am here!!! LOL! thats a nice charger body!!! 

Doba - let me know if you got any for sale!!!!

Wes


----------



## win43

Nice looking stuff doba :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Doba,
Definitely one you should make some extra castings of. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hittman101

Very sharp!! Ya I was thinking the same thing some extra casting!! Awesome job!!


----------



## XracerHO

Doba, Great casting!! :thumbsup: Only colour scheme that comes to mind for that car is the Petty bue with STP red stripes. ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Seven of us got together last night for some metal body slot car racing on my short oval -- we ran the COT NASCAR cars, the outlaw dirt late model bodies, and a new 4-cylinder division I call Production Cup (or P-Cup, get it hehehe) using Matchbox Honda Civic bods.

Here's a few pics:














































The P-Cup cars will look a little more 'finished' in the coming weeks once the windows are installed and some proper livery is added. :tongue:


And here's the finish to one of the outlaw late model heats:

[ame=http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee75/1976Cordoba/?action=view&current=DSCN1319.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## win43

Very Cool!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang!!! She's HOt!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*I'm thinking this body in colors right now...*

Doba great work on casting that 71 charger!!

Bob...a Proto-type waiting for paint...zilla


----------



## LeeRoy98

NTxSlotCars said:


> Can that work with hot glue too?


Yes, I mounted the Trevcor Nascar Ornaments onto Tyco chassis using this same method except for using hot glue. But... I don't know why I never thought of using silicone. It has to be much easier to work with. The hot glue cools so fast you have to work very quickly.

Thanks for the tip 'doba!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba

This Chevelle looks a lot like the dirt track cars I recall seeing years ago. With that in mind, I set about turning this Hot Wheel into a short track ace.









The guys at the shop refer to this process as "Gut & Cut" for obvious reasons -- First, open it up and pull the guts out; Then, cut it up to fit the race chassis. The front & rear bumpers need to be cut from the chassis and saved for re-installation later. The seats can go in the trash. The windows could be salvaged in case a window is needed for something down the road.









While the guys chop the bumpers, the bod is sent to the fab shop where the fenders are hogged out. The street stock class around here lets you open them up to the hood, with a similar spec for the rear fenders, so this gets the car nice & slammed on the chassis.









More in a minute.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Once back from the land of Sir Dremel-a-lot, the HP7 race chassis is fitted to the body using the silicone mounting method detailed earlier in this thread. The guys also got rid of the side stripe with some thinner while they were waiting for fresh silicone to arrive.









Flat toothpicks help keep a uniform gap from the tire to the fender while the silicone sets up. Don't need any tire rubs when this baby hits the track.









This will be nice & low . . .









More in a minute.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Menard's had a sale on Dutch Boy, so the guys added a little ceiling white before sending it off to the vinyl guy for some graphics.









Joe's Gulf Service stepped up and paid for pit passes for the season, and a few cases of beer.









The Chevelle looks aright at home with the rest of the cars in this class.









More in a minute.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

A few more pics from the car show.













































Everyone thinks this Ford team has a big-buck sponsor deal, but it's actually just a local store.


----------



## bobhch

Doba that is a great body! You decaled it up real nice and it looks right at home with those others. 

Bob...Go, Go, Go Joes...zilla


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!! I like the whole field!!!! Great job gutting and cutting!!! ;thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Man, that just looks freakin great!! :thumbsup:
Is the purse big enough at the track to merit a trip from Texas?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

They're a bunch of junkyard dogs but they clean up nice. -- lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ah!!! The thrill of holding a Dremel in your hand!!! Nice gut & grind work!!! Those are some good looking stockers!!! I can see why your group likes racing diecast cars so much. I like that orange Laguna in the background too...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Chevelle & the whole field looks great!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner

Doba,
great looking set of racers! Where did you get the orange Chevelle slant nose from?  rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

roadrner said:


> Doba,
> great looking set of racers! Where did you get the orange Chevelle slant nose from?  rr


 
'runner -- That bod is a resin cast of a diecast car I have been working on. I am still getting little bubbles at the corners of the bumpers, and having little issues at the opera windows, that I need to work out before I could offer any for sale with a clear conscience.

This is the body, it's a Chevy Laguna S3, and fits a SWB Tyco or AFX chassis just right.


----------



## sethndaddy

Now, after reading all about the silicone/toothpick method, again, I'm ready to start buying matchboxes again for chop chop in Freddy and Jasons chop shop.
Firetruck will be first. I found an old firetruck thats a little to big for tjet or afx, time to get started.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Here's something that has served me well thru the years - it's an old aluminum base mount (I think it had a small electric motor at one point) that I salvaged out of my Dad's junk pile in the basement growing up. I drilled a couple holes and mounted a piece of scrap 2x4 to it so I could elevate my cars when spray-bombing them.










I have used old Testors paint bottles to prop the bodies up on top of the 2x4, but in recent times the tjet & afx style pullback chassis from Johnny Lightning have been great for this use. There is a spot in the chassis that the pullback motor mounts to that is perfect for drilling out and driving a nail thru. A similar sized hole in the top of the 2x4 holds the whole thing in place for pssssshhhh-ing paint. For the tjet bods I just used some of that wrapped paperclip wound around the nail and stuck up thru the body posts, works great.










This is how the rig looks in use:


















So this '67 GTX is now ready to head to the track for race-tuning before final assembly & decals.


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi 'doba :wave:
Let me guess, thats gonna be a......................Petty Car? Its lookin really good! :thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet!!!!!!!!!! That GTX is awesome!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup:gREAT iDEA !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## resinmonger

Sweet setup Doba. You took some easy-to-get parts and made a first class rig out of them. :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:

It's so simple, even a Caveman could do it... :freak:


----------



## bobhch

Doba,

I read your whole post & then got blown away with the pictures of your GTX!

Great ideas and great cars Dude!

Bob...why can't we all be neighbors...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Put me down on the long, long, list of folks who think that GTX is rockin' the house! Sweet!!


----------



## kiwidave

Great tips and GTX is cool but that Roadrunner has my attention!!


----------



## WesJY

SWEET GTX!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stand!!! Also that GTX looks good with the black rim treatment, looks ready for the dragstrip, although I'm guessing your going to the round track, I'm jus guessing...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

kiwidave said:


> Great tips and GTX is cool but that Roadrunner has my attention!!


I really should crop before I post - lol


----------



## pshoe64

Gotta agree with Kiwi. The GTX is awesome, but I zoned in on the 'runner in the works.:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Well the Darlington HO Raceway plans on having a vintage race car show and the guys at Caveman Motors just finished up a restoration on a Bobby Isaac K&K Insurance Dodge Charger.










Turns out that Rustoleum 'Allis Chalmers Tractor Orange' is a pretty close approximation to the K&K colors. The body started life as a green chrome abomination that the Caveman boys picked up on the cheap from Parts Pig Salvage.









One of the knuckleheads in the detail department about ruined the paint job getting the window trim on, but a couple of blems were quickly handled before things got out of hand. We got a hook up down unda who handles our decal needs and he came thru with a sweet set of vintage decoration to finish off the body.









A set of black RRR narrows and some PVT skinny slip-on tars rounded out the package, and this baby runs sweet with vintage NOS Aurora power.









We had a modified show up at the track for pre-registration this week -- "The Flaming Watermelon" came this way via Land HO Raceway and looks right at home with the other vintage cars rolling into the track. Thanks Nuther Dave!:thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Bobby's rolling fat in that restored Charger, Doba! Need a video of the Charger - Mellon Dirt Mod race. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sweet lookin Charger!!! :thumbsup:
Looks like you drove the tars off that Ford! :lol:

Hows the track coming?

Jealous


----------



## resinmonger

NTxSlotCars said:


> Looks like you drove the tars off that Ford! :lol:


Nice catch, Rich! I didn't even notice that Ford... :freak:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CHARGER!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

I always like a little K&K on my Melon. :hat:


----------



## kiwidave

Very cool car Doba!! One of my fav body styles. Really nice paint and finish!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1976Cordoba said:


>


That's a good looking Dodge!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Black rims do the trick!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy

sweet Doba!


----------



## Rolls

Black rims look about perfect on that sweet Charger!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Your vintage field is what's happening!


----------



## pshoe64

Fantastic Charger! But what caught my eye was the nice worn in stripe you got started on those retaining walls! Gives your more than excellent track even more character.:thumbsup:

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall

*Frequent flyer miles*

That's a beauty vintage Chaga'

Nice slice too!

Better check the odometer on that rig...if it had one. If memory serves that Willy's has a few more miles on it than you might think. 

From Tom, aka Bob Woodley to BH to Nuther to Doba...

hahahahaha....I love this place!


----------



## partspig

Hey Doba, Thanks for the shameless plug! Glad to see the resto is going well on those crusty bodies!! Can't wait to see more. That K&K Charger looks great!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi 'doba 
That charger would make Bobby & Harry very proud!! Now, fix up Parnelli's Torino! 

Larry


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet job on the charger, doba!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I agree, get the tars back on the torino!!! Luck you to get a nd original!!! HT cars are always a sweet surprise!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Sweet slot cars........fun pics of fun cars!!*

Doba that K & K Charger is Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr-eat! 71 is looking good and yeah "The Flaming Watermelon" is header wrapped Bad Arse all the way too!!

Bob...welcome to the Doba/Nuther show!!!!...zilla


----------



## slotto

Love the Charger! nice and clean


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Mopar's - GTX & K& K Charger!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks for all the kind words, guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Here's the latest ride to come out of Caveman Motors. It's a replica 1971 Petty Roadrunner destined for the Darlington HO Raceway historic festival and ultimately racing in the next season of ARA Nostalgia Series stock car racing. Body by Bad Dawg.









The 43 on the headlights was individually cut and put in place with a hobby knife, then cured with solv-a-set decal solution. I think one of the guys went blind doing this part of the job, but it turned out pretty good.









Trunk numbers still required in 1971.









We probably should have put the Pepsi logo on a white number roundel, but it still turned out OK. Maybe if we knock it off racing it we will re-do that part.









Last season's Charger get retired with a Championship - we'll see how the Roadrunner fares!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now that's a weel wace cah!!! :lol:

Nice job John!!! Awesome bod by Bad Dawg, and an incredible job in the detail dept!!! I'm sure the King himself would be proud to take that out for a few laps!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Nice 43 car 'dobby...*

Looks like a great season is ahead with this one on the team. I hear ya on the decal madness too :freak:... The only way sometimes is to chop up the big scale stuff and use it letter by letter or number by number... gets you the look you want though.... and by the looks of this one I'd say you won't be wearing the Tabasco Tie of Shame anytime soon either!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Ah yes!!! The last car Plymouth designed for Nascar. SWWWWEEEEEEETTTT.
Looks as if the rear of the car is lighter than the Charger. How's the weight distribution?
Great job on the paint and detail. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Real nice #43 Doba! Good luck racing!


----------



## Rolls

That front shot, comin' atcha and showing off the 43 headlight? Priceless!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot

Looks cool Doba! That 43 does make it. Is that an SG+ under there?


----------



## XracerHO

Great Job on the #43 & have also suffered the decal blindness - great work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

[/QUOTE]



1976Cordoba said:


>


I gotta agree with Rolls, this is a cool pic!!! I like the other pic too, hanging in the turn!!! Decaling is a pain, but it sure make a difference!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Still like that banked track too!!! RM


----------



## joegri

rolls and randy beat me to the punch. those shots really capture the essance of the 43 car.excelent photo session.good luck in this years series.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

DesertSlot said:


> Looks cool Doba! That 43 does make it. Is that an SG+ under there?


TYCO-powered.:thumbsup:

HP7 to be precise.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

1976Cordoba said:


> TYCO-powered.:thumbsup:
> 
> HP7 to be precise.


Probably the greatest oval chassis of all time...


----------



## WesJY

Doba - thats one SWEET Petty Roadrunner CAR!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Great looking MOPARS! Great pix! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Petty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!! old school baby...*



Rolls said:


> That front shot, comin' atcha and showing off the 43 headlight? Priceless!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yep was thinking the same thing rolls....43

Bob...have fun racing #43...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Oh yeah! 

Trunk numbers still required in 1971.

'doba is putting it together old school, alright!


----------



## scratch

That was the era #43, well done.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

The trunk is what the competition will be seeing! That is a great looking car, Doba! It's pretty awesome what cavemen can do with the right tools and patience! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*Go Petty!!!*










:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

resinmonger said:


> The trunk is what the competition will be seeing! That is a great looking car, Doba! It's pretty awesome what cavemen can do with the right tools and patience! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 
Wellllllll - They _did_ invent the wheel after all . . . 

Just sayin' :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall

Good luck this year Doba!

I think it'll be a skoshe faster without all that red paint hung on it...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

We forgot a decal on the Roadrunner . . .










Maybe next time. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

We were staying with the Petty theme at the shop because we have a lot of Caribbean Blue Rustoleum left . . . anyway, this Model Motoring '67 Plymouth GTX drag car was begging for a Petty make-over.









Next time we'll sand down the hood scoops for a more stock car look, and we still have to make the gas cap red and set the decals with Future.









But once we got it this far we couldn't resist turning a few laps at the old local bullring short track - it runs like a champ on RRR narrow wheels & PVT tars, with NOS Aurora providing the power under the hood.









The old Daytona pace car was on display, so we snapped a few pics in the Winston Victory Circle:









This car pretty much turned Richard Petty from Richard Petty into "King Richard." A total of 27 wins including an unmatched 10-in-a-row served notice to everyone that Petty had well and truly arrived.

Next up the infamous Petty Ford.


----------



## roadrner

Sweet looking Plymouth! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

So as good as 1967 was, 1968 was pretty much a letdown at PE. Plymouth let Ford get a leg up and even Petty was unable to get his Roadrunner to keep pace. Plymouth wouldn't let Petty run the slippery new winged Dodge Daytona, so with a business to run and a family to feed, Petty did the unthinkable and jumped ship in 1969, moving over to the Ford camp.









Petty ran the Ford Torino that year, but it was the Talladega variant with the modified aero-nose that got Petty, and everyone else, to notice that aero was King at the big tracks.









The cavemen started with a stock AW Torino and coated it in the Petty blue. While that dried they did a grill treatment and blockouts on the headllights.









Under the skin, the bulky-azz AW window was pared back to reduce a bit of weight and also add easy access for needle-oilers.









The car turned out alright, but getting a good shot of it was about impossible today for some reason -- We need to e-mail Hilltop Garage and figger out that 'illusion' setting on the camera.









The back panel was blue on the 1:1 - maybe next time we can do a little 'research' before painting it flat black.









Being born in 1969, Cup cars sure have come a long way, baby:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Things were put right the following season when Plymouth went nuclear on Ford and brought the Superbird to the party, to join the sister car Dodge Daytona from '69.


----------



## roadrner

Have a couple Torinos that may be heading to the paint booth! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

From one life long Petty fan to another... :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Wow Doba, the cavemen crew pulled out all the stops on the Plymoth and Ford! Cool cars and a piece of racing history to boot - you got it all covered! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Best of all, the Rustoleum will prevent the bodies from rusting...  :freak:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks Guys! 





1976Cordoba said:


> . . . The back panel was blue on the 1:1 - maybe next time we can do a little 'research' before painting it flat black.


Research . . .


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesomeness in a major degree!!! Great Petty history lesson John!!! And some great work out of Caveman Motors!! I like 'em all.. Hard to choose a best of the bunch!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Great Petty machines! The detail on the GTX grill with the headlights and the rwb emblem is so cool. Nice!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Awesome #43's Doba. Really nice work!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool customs Doba!!! Gotta remember that paint color...The illusion setting may not be on all cameras, I have an old Sony Cybershot. Anyways, cars look good to me, :thumbsup::thumbsup: kinda like the GTX best...Petty and Ford just don't seem right, now and then...RM


----------



## bobhch

*The Petty Days....a Giant part of the 70s experience for me!*

Doba,

Welcome to Petty Funsville!! Nice work on all these #43 slots Doba. It brings back memories as a kid watching the Blue #43 cars on TV from start to finish. I want Richard Petty to win! :thumbsup:

Bob...Huge #43 fan...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Doba,

You seen this???? 
Supposed to be from the great lakes area in the late 70s.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Doba,
> 
> You seen this????
> Supposed to be from the great lakes area in the late 70s.


Uhhhhhhh - Eww. Epic Fail on that sorry lookin' 'doba. Geez . . . where to even start? :tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Quick one here, made for our local Indy league, just before I got a coat of Future on it.










I have a history of running the older Chaparral Indy body on occasion, so that is why I chose this body. We have to 'represent' a car in the 1:1 Indy league and I have been running Penske's Helio Castronomex car. This year we have a switch from Marlboro orange to Verizon. I think the real car is black but I dig red, white & blue.

We'll see how we do with it.

PS - And a BIG thanks to C.C. Racing for the body a few weeks back.


----------



## pshoe64

Nice to see some open wheeled stuff. Beautiful paint and decal job!

-Paul


----------



## tjd241

Race video when it goes down please?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

1976Cordoba said:


> Uhhhhhhh - Eww. Epic Fail on that sorry lookin' 'doba. Geez . . . where to even start? :tongue:


LOL, funny you would say that! I guess the start would be....
-looks like they tried to make it aero friendly by shaving a 1/4 scale off the width.
-the opera window drops almost to the rear fender opening, making you wonder how fragile the body was to open and close.
-you know, it doesn't look like they stretched the hood that far?
-without swelling the rear fender wells, those big rear tires look all kinds of wrong.

At least it's got a Hemi.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> LOL, funny you would say that! I guess the start would be....
> -looks like they tried to make it aero friendly by shaving a 1/4 scale off the width.
> -the opera window drops almost to the rear fender opening, making you wonder how fragile the body was to open and close.
> -you know, it doesn't look like they stretched the hood that far?
> -without swelling the rear fender wells, those big rear tires look all kinds of wrong.
> 
> At least it's got a Hemi.


Yeah I think the hood is not much longer than stock. The motor has been moved back quite a bit and the way they shortened the door and rear deck leaves it all a bit wonky looking. :freak:

We DNF'd the Indy car tonight but the wings & decals survived to race another day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1976Cordoba said:


>


That's a good looking Indy!!! Like the color and decal work, Pattos??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## bobhch

Yeah Doba this Honda Team Penske #3 looks real sharp in R/W/B!

With the paint and decals you realy made this Indy body come alive. 

bob...Go Honda...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Doba - WHOA!! that indy car looks very SHARP! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Doba, Great builds on the #43 King Richard Cars & the Chaparral Indy!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Always liked that Indy body for racing - rear wing fully down for short track & straight for high speed track. ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That's a good looking Indy!!! Like the color and decal work, Pattos??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


Well-spotted Randy -- Yep it's a Patto's decal set.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks for the comments guys I always appreciate it. :wave:


----------



## kiwidave

Sharp work on the Indy car Doba!


----------



## Rolls

What Dave said... looks like a factory issue. Super professional.


----------



## bizzybody

Bubbles in resin castings are easy to eliminate, if you have a pressure tank and an air compressor. Poke around old pawnshops, places that sell used tools and look for house painters that have been in the business for ages.

You want a tank with at least a 60 PSI working pressure. The pressure rating is usually cast into the lid. It's also a good thing if it already has a regulator and at least one shutoff valve.

The dip tube can either be unscrewed from the bottom of the lid or cut off. Remove everything else from the lid then mount the shutoff valve in a vertical hole with the regulator on top of the valve. Screw a new pressure gauge into another hole and the safety popoff valve into a third hole. If there's any other holes, fill them with pipe plugs. You'll only be using one inlet hole and two outlet holes on the regulator. Screw pipe plugs into any others. Use teflon tape on all the threaded connections.

The reason to buy a new gauge for the lid is that's the one you'll be relying on to tell the actual pressure in the tank. Don't want a faulty one indicating 60 when there's less, or more in it. The regulator needs its own gauge in a port where it can show the outlet pressure. If you want to get fancy you can put another gauge on to show the inlet pressure.

To use, clamp your mold together, fill with resin, insert in tank, install lid, pressurize to 60 PSI, or whatever the max working pressure is. Shouldn't need to go over 80 PSI, if the tank is rated for it. As long as the mold doesn't have places to trap air you shouldn't have bubbles.

Pressure casting also works when making silicone molds. It mashes the bubbles to nothing and forces the silicone into every little detail, including fingerprints. If you're doing something hollow or half dome-ish shaped, you need to vent the inside when making the first mold half or it could get crushed or get silicone pushed inside or move any clay and other blocking. The second half is always much easier to do, just build the form around it, mix and pour the silicone then put in the tank. Of course you'll want to make a board to set in the tank to level so you can have the outside faces of your mold parallel.

For forms I use corrugated cardboard, clear packing tape and hot glue, built up on a small chunk of Corian countertop. First I cut the pieces of cardboard to size, mark at the corners where they'll glue together then apply packing tape on the inside faces right up to the marks. Silicone doesn't stick to the tape. For long form walls I glue more cardboard on the outside to stiffen, sometimes I make buttresses or glue a strip between the walls to hold them in.

For mold release, both on the master model and when casting the 2nd half of the mold, I use liquid car wax, and let it fully dry after buffing. Also on the silicone I use Mann release 400 spray. The mold parts easily peel apart.

Never try to cast RTV silicone over anything painted with spray can enamel. There's something in it that inhibits curing of the silicone, even after being baked in a dehydrator at 150F for days *and* coated with wax and Mann 400. Spray can lacquer is fine, after it has dried for a couple of days.

The resins I use are from Smooth-On. My business is reproduction plastic lenses, and plastic replicas of glass lenses, for classic cars, mostly Hudson and Nash. I also do spin casting of zinc alloy in hot vulcanized silicone molds. Something I've been interested in doing is spin cast 1/64 car bodies.

I'm always happy to share tips and techniques I've learned in more than 5 years of mold making and casting.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Wow -- thanks for the tips! And Welcome to Hobby Talk  Always nice to have more info coming into the hobby.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great info Biz!!! Welcome to HobbyTalk!


----------



## Bill Hall

Great looker Doba.

Looking forward to seeing her in action!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

HeeHee - The Caveman Motors shop made the HT December newsletter! Nice


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lype Motorsport

Hi 'doba :wave:
Congrats on makin' the HT newsletter!! The guys in your shop should be thrilled! 


Larry
(wished I could have gotten one of those Laguna noses)


----------



## win43

Nice Indy car :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Doba,
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Doba,
We raced some of your diecast cars today, and now everyone wants to run diecast. :thumbsup:

Can you do 'how to' on your older method of mounting bodies with dremel divits?
How to line em up, where to start, etc... Por favor?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Doba,
I found some interesting Petty info on this page.
http://www.dodgecharger.com/forum/index.php?topic=73054.0

OH, and I also bumped your Cave thread. I guess it's the ice age right now?


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sweet Rich - I am always down for more Petty stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

tjd241 said:


> Race video when it goes down please?


Here ya go . . . finished 2nd.





 
Sorry about the silliness :tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like doba's moobies!!!! Pasta addict? :lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Which is you doba??


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Which is you doba??


red shirt . . . at the end interview.


----------



## bobhch

Go Doba Go! Great video and fun times as usual. :hat:

Bob...love your frozen lakeside racing...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

1976Cordoba said:


> red shirt . . . at the end interview.



Ok I was right. I thought it was you.

Glad to match a face.:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those seem like some great guys to be around!!! Lots of fun and laughter!!! Love the comentary, play by play, and interviews :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## gonegonzo

I admire the layed back atmosphere and the sillyness adds character to the video . You racers show what it means to have "fun" with the hobby .

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Fun in high tech sorta way. I wish we had videos of some of our race nights on video,
but this VHS stuff is hard to edit.


----------



## Rolls

Great video, 'doba! Good racing and a boatload of good fun. Loved it! Thanks for posting it up!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

FINALLY got to do a Tyco Petty Charger some justice in the looks department this week. When the RRR repops of the AFX wheels came out I knew immediately I was gonna paint a set light blue and put them under a 43 Charger. Here is the results:










The chassis is a gutted Mattel HPX2, so this is a non-runner shelf-queen. The tars are scavenged off a diecast which met its demise at the hand of Sir Dremels-a-lot many moons back. These Goodyears had the "Eagle" branding which was easily removed with a Q-tip and some nail polish remover.

The super close-up shows me I gotta do a little bit of touch-up on that front rim spoke, but this car is just dead-sexy to a Petty die-hard like me. This particular body also features the nice close-fender front wheel openings, unlike some of the later offerings.










*GO 43 PETTY*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great color matching!!! I like those smaller fender wells myself, they should have made more of em... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Here is a pic of my original Tyco Petty Charger from back in my yout. The original HP chassis sits under the car but the guts are long gone. The dry-rot tars were replaced with some diecast scavenge like the new build, and the car is totally a shelf queen now. This one has the large front fender openings, for which someone at Tyco should have had their head rolled for marring what was otherwise one of the company's best scale reproductions.










And just for larfs here is a pic of some of the diecast remains from offerings to Sir Dremels-a-lot thru the years:










I'll never run out of roll cages and rubber tars with this pile. :wave:


----------



## partspig

I really like the Sir Dremels-a-lot junkyard! Lots of parts to scavenge!


----------



## kiwidave

The blue wheel, small arch #43 is super nice Doba


----------



## XracerHO

Like all the Petty Chargers but do prefer the small arch version - need the blue rims, now. Like you have a junkyard of diecast donor cars, the diecast side must cringe at the devastation. ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Awsome job. Petty would love it!!! :dude:


----------



## Bill Hall

Eegads!

To think I felt guilty for throwing away an accumulation only 1/3 that size after New Years. If they didnt want us to cut them up they wouldnt make them with all the tasty bits. 

Isnt it why they're called DIE-casts? 

Yer metalic missles are always inspiring!


----------



## slotcarman12078

That small wheel well Petty is SeXy!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks guys.


----------



## roadrner

Great Charger, cool pile of stuff! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241

*Mystery solved...*

At 1600 hours on Saturday Feb 26th, the NOAA detected a high pitched worldwide sound blast. The world's best minds investigated. With no clue as to how to explain the event, befuddled scientists attributed it to widespread thunderstorm activity.

*NOPE*... It was diecast collectors screaming in unison as they viewed this picture of the spares in 'doba's "pantry".  



1976Cordoba said:


> I'll never run out of roll cages and rubber tars with this pile. :wave:


----------



## Super Coupe

I thought I heard something coming from North.That explains it.Nice parts pile by the way. 
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

1976Cordoba said:


> FINALLY got to do a Tyco Petty Charger some justice in the looks department this week. When the RRR repops of the AFX wheels came out I knew immediately I was gonna paint a set light blue and put them under a 43 Charger. Here is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chassis is a gutted Mattel HPX2, so this is a non-runner shelf-queen. The tars are scavenged off a diecast which met its demise at the hand of Sir Dremels-a-lot many moons back. These Goodyears had the "Eagle" branding which was easily removed with a Q-tip and some nail polish remover.
> 
> The super close-up shows me I gotta do a little bit of touch-up on that front rim spoke, but this car is just dead-sexy to a Petty die-hard like me. This particular body also features the nice close-fender front wheel openings, unlike some of the later offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GO 43 PETTY*


AWESUM!! WOW AWESUM!! WOW AWESUM!!​
Now that is Totaly Petty Coolness!!

Bob...Gotta love the King...zilla


----------



## pshoe64

tjd241 said:


> At 1600 hours on Saturday Feb 26th, the NOAA detected a high pitched worldwide sound blast. The world's best minds investigated. With no clue as to how to explain the event, befuddled scientists attributed it to widespread thunderstorm activity.
> 
> *NOPE*... It was diecast collectors screaming in unison as they viewed this picture of the spares in 'doba's "pantry".



I guess it would be the responsible thing and not post my diecast scrap yard pictures. We would not want to repeat the incident listed above:thumbsup:

And the blue rims on the Petty Charger are way too kewl! Time for me to start digging in the pile and find some of those!

-Paul


----------



## slotto

1976Cordoba said:


>


Wheeeeee! This looks like a load of fun!


----------



## slotcarman12078

If it's not too late.... I would offer the excess up in Die Cast Swap and Sell. I'd bet someone would want them...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great lookin car Doba! :thumbsup:










I totally agree about the closed wheel thing. That first gen Tyco Charger was the bomb!
One thing I would like to point out is the rear wheel well. 
It's not rounded out, but is flat on top, like the real Charger.
Although designed for the Pro or Curve Hugger chassis, it still fits over the 440s wide tires.

This later version was altered to accept the Command Control slotless chassis.
The larger front wells were needed for the turning front wheels.









The newer Mattel Charger has the front wells closed back up,
but the rear wells are cut so high to accept those goofy spoked wheels, there is barely a quarter panel.









Nice update on that Charger Doba. I gotta get me some of them wheels!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> If it's not too late.... I would offer the excess up in Die Cast Swap and Sell. I'd bet someone would want them...


All those guys want is Treasure Hunts, White Lightnings & Green Machines. Not a rip on them, just something I've noticed that applies to about 99% of the guys watching those threads.

I have sorted thru most of that pile now, tossing all the chassis plates and irrelevant debris and just keeping the roll cages and tars. I am in the process of sorting the various types right now. Many will fit HO rims for a sweet custom look. I'll post some pics up later.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> . . .The newer Mattel Charger has the front wells closed back up, but the rear wells are cut so high to accept those goofy spoked wheels, there is barely a quarter panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice update on that Charger Doba. I gotta get me some of them wheels!


YES - I noticed they further butchered that body for the 'blingy' wheels on the last release but your pic there really shows how FUBAR'd the end result is from the classic original. Sweet Marcis #71 nonetheless. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I guess, theoretically, it does make the rear end lighter. 
I like the rear well butchered rather than the front one, but would prefer neither.
I still like the way these cars look in a pack.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

A while back, when Minolta dropped their sponsorship of our GTP Toyota, we were able to pick up Gulf sponsorship and keep on racing. I posted a thread about it HERE before everything started going into the Caveman Motors thread.

Anyways, Falken Tire has presented a verrrrry attractive sponsor package , so we had to change up the car's livery a bit . . .

Presenting the Falken Tire Toyota CV89:









Our friend in OZ hooked us up with some ALMS Porsche decals that we clipped & fit to make this classic paint job new again.









Fitting the decal on the wing was almost as hard as getting a decent picture of it:









So - it's 2011 - and I finally got a car with a website on it:









And the grid girls? Not just hot . . . FALKEN HOT! :tongue:









Decals are fun!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool car!!! Great decals, love the way you put the decals on the girls!!! RM


----------



## 41-willys

I bet a lot of us would have helped with the decals on the girsl:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*What Hilltop and 41-willys said...*

Doba said,"Falken Tire has presented a verrrrry attractive sponsor package"  Oooooooooooooooooooh baby!

Oh yeah I like Falken tires too!! They always are well inflated with minimal slide wall flex. CL

Bxxb...Great Sponsor...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> Oh yeah I like Falken tires too!! They always are well inflated with minimal slide wall flex. CL
> 
> Bxxb...Great Sponsor...zilla


Those look well inflated too me!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Man are those head lights awsome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

I like where the paint is missing to show off those AWESOME chassis.lol
>Tom<


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Neal:dude:

I meant the girls !!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The guys at the shop built up a new 70s style Camaro short tracker - back when ya could switch yer pavement car over to yer dirt car by swapping out the tars and putting a screen in place of the windshield.









It gave us a great chance to try out some Peel & Stick decals we got from our graphics guy 'down unda' . . . the 2s and the trunk sponsor worked out real nice.









We also got to use our new rollaway rim-spraying aparatus, which we also use for rock-climbing exercise during slow time.









Genuine Chevy parts were used and the vintage AW decal proves it.









The car has got the dirt slicks out back right now but we still took it to the local pavement bullring for a quick shakedown.

















This one is going on the road to a big race out east . . . pays $10,000 to win. If you ain't first, yer last. Shake & Bake baby!








--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dash Camaro bod, JL Tjet chassis, RRR rims, rollcage bars & hose from a NA$CAR diecast, PVT-01 tars grooved for dirt runnin, window screen from the backdoor, vintage AW, RRR & Pattos decals. My camera hates red - Nikon CoolPix L20.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey 'Doba, that's a Sweet looking Camaro :thumbsup:
Btw- did you cut those treads on the back tires yourself, or...?
And you're sayin' you like those peel~n~stick decals pretty good ? I've been thinking about trying some HO scale numbers stickers I've seen on FeePay, that I've heard good things about on another forum.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice Camaro Doba!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Damm thats sharp!


----------



## bobhch

*427 CU. IN. of pure Coolness...*

Doba,

OMG.........................What a super Camaro build up!!!!




1976Cordoba said:


> The guys at the shop built up a new 70s style Camaro short tracker



I read your whole discription and WOW! The time and know how sure shows in this build...Love it!

Am going to make one of those roll away rim painting deal-a-ma-job-ies. It sure beats my Poster putty idea. Poster Putty is great but, this is way better.

Bob...Red is my favorite color...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Great Camaro, there, 'doba! Those stickers worked a treat! The whole she-bang exudes a kind of "I came to win" attitude and a trunk full of self-assurance. My favorite of the many excellent details? Gotta be the driver's vent tubing... love it!!

Nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Even Crazy Cooter couldn't build one that good!! :lol: Looks Great Doba!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Them peel and sticks were nice and thin????


----------



## bobhch

This picture was on the last page and just want to move it to this page.










Anyone first the motion?

How about Second the motion also?

This is on subject as Slotcarman mentioned the Dukes of Hazard & that last gal on the right reminds me of Daisy Duke!!!

Bob...gotta love them Falken tires...zilla


----------



## Rolls

Bob, The whole she-bang exudes a kind of "I came to win" attitude and a trunk full of self-assurance. My favorite of the many excellent details? Gotta be the six pack... just screams healthy living.


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks Zilla. Hooray for ....... !! You know! "window screen from the backdoor" hehehe. You nailed that Camaro Doba.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool dirt tracker!!! I'd hate to get that one dirty!!! Like them rear treds and detail work... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great Camaro with lots of detail. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hey 'Doba, that's a Sweet looking Camaro :thumbsup:
> Btw- did you cut those treads on the back tires yourself, or...?
> And you're sayin' you like those peel~n~stick decals pretty good ? I've been thinking about trying some HO scale numbers stickers I've seen on FeePay, that I've heard good things about on another forum.


Hey Thanks!

Yep, I grooved them babies by running the chassis on a 9v battery in the left hand and a Dremel with a cutoff wheel on slow speed in the right hand. Three grooves looks about right. I thought about cross cutting them but we'll wait until we see how tacky the track is first - might want that grip if the place starts to rubber up.

The Peel & Sticks worked out great. I got mine from Pattos. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks for the props guys. I needed a quick one to bust my duck and get out of the rut and this sure fit the bill.

See ya in the A Main. :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Here's a fast grille swap to dress up the AW '70 Charger body with the 'Fast & Furious' exposed headlight grille.

First find this new Hot Wheels version '70 Charger R/T . . .









Next, drill the chassis rivets (13/64" bit works fine) and disassemble your poor little hotwheeler. The grille is part of the plate that includes the interior and rear taillights. Remove the grille (scroll saw works for this or a nice cutting disk on the Dremel) and trim it back close to the wrap-around trim as shown:









There are two little glue-spots holding the AW grille in place - actually they are just melted pins - so take a hobby knife and slice thru those and your AW Charger grille will pop off easily. If you have the Hot Wheel Charger grille trimmed up close enough, it should fit in the AW body with a nice-tight press fit:









The new piece is so remarkably close in size that it appears to be a factory part:









With a little flat black paint to the recessed area and a Q-tip with a little thinner to bring up the high spots, the new grille could look really amazing. Here is a better close-up on the fit:


----------



## bobhch

Hey Doba,

Great HW to AW grill conversion! Thanks for Sharon!

Bob...are those Falken tires...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

You.... made..... sniff...... the.... headlights...... snuff ..sniff....... disappear??? 




Cool trick Doba!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEEEEEEEEEETTTT!!!! that looks sooooo much better than AW's....:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow man! That looks way better!!! I gotta try that on my gold one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Shazaam!


----------



## plymouth71

Wow. Now if I could just snag one, None in any of my local stores...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

plymouth71 said:


> Wow. Now if I could just snag one, None in any of my local stores...



I hear ya. I found 2 so far . . . all the Mopar diecast guys are scarfing them up right now.

No worries tho as there will no doubt be a dozen repaints over the next year or so. :thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall

slotcarman12078 said:


> You.... made..... sniff...... the.... headlights...... snuff ..sniff....... disappear???


How about aftermarket fog lights?

Awesome work Doba. I like the hidden lights look better.


----------



## Rolls

Sweet, 'doba. The hidden headlights look smooth. Slick upgrade. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Agree Slick upgrade & thanks for sharing, next project. ..RL


----------



## TBI

plymouth71 said:


> Wow. Now if I could just snag one, None in any of my local stores...


Check your PM's :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool customising!!! Need to go to Wal-Mart...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Much better! Nice move. A little flat black will really finish it off.


----------



## plymouth71

or... 
you could try one of my model car secret weapons...

http://thedetailer.net/


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The Caveman Motors, uh, cavemen, usually stick with race cars because let's face it . . . they're cavemen so since they invented the wheel they obviously have the most experience making them go faster.

But when the Community Build Project proposed a rat rod, the guys in the shop decided to have a go. Build a hot rod and not worry about paint work, aerodynamics, spoiler angles, etc? Missing trim - who cares? Sure! Why not? :thumbsup:

An old Tyco '32 Ford coupe body was acquired and the fenders were gone soon after. A hot-rodded Chevy was mated to the Mattyco HPX2 chassis and things were well underway:









A custom axle tube was fabbed behind the radiator and the nose was dropped as low as it could go without bottoming out on the roadway:









And after tidying things up a little this is how it turned out:

















We loaded it up for a trip to the local car show at the race track:









Folks were eye-balling it all afternoon:









We might add a decal on the trunk to dress it up a little, but why bother? It's just an old rat rod . . .


----------



## slotcarman12078

I do believe you done hit a home run there Doba!!!! Looks awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

Oh yeah the Ford is looking good and Im liking the charger grill too. Great job


----------



## tjd241

*Looks fine to me 'doba...*

What kinda tars is ya runnin there?


----------



## kiwidave

The front end treatment is inspiring. The pic with the hauler is very cool!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

tjd241 said:


> What kinda tars is ya runnin there?


Farstones, I reckon.

:tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1976Cordoba said:


>


Thought I'd move this over, don't want anybody to miss it!!! Always cool to see a Ford dressed up with a Bowtie!!! Like them baby moons...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 41-willys

that's one sweet ride:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Ford coupe, engine & storyline. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks super tough!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

That's one rad rat!! What a great, great piece of work, 'doba. I'm really diggin' it.


----------



## WesJY

Doba - FRICKIN SWEET ROD!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Man 'Doba, I really love yer CBP Rat Rod :thumbsup:








and if ya ever get tired of it being a Rat Rod, just add a few numbers and maybe a single round Air Cleaner and some nerfs(86 the headlights), and she'll make a Sweet Fairgrounds Racer 
PS- Where did you find those tires, they look awesome ! (but do you smoke those skins when you drop the hammer on that HPX2 ?!)


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: BADASS !!!!


:dude:


----------



## bobhch

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup: BADASS !!!!
> 
> 
> :dude:


BADASS...yeah what Volvo said !!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Since I have time on my hands, I think I'll try combining all my solo threads into this one workshop thread . . . so watch for some old stuff getting re-posted here for a bit.

Sorry for the sort-of pointless thread bumps that occur as a result.

Thanks.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The Ferrari Formula 1 team sported controversial 'wheel frisbees' on their cars at the last F1 race. The wheel fairings were deemed legal by the FIA race stewards despite other teams insistence they were a movable aerodynamic device.










So I figured why not move that technology (or at least the _look_) down to HO?










I think this turned out pretty trick :tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

More die-cast subjected to the Dremel:











Hot Wheels Chevelle (this just begs to be a street stock)









Hot Wheels 1971 Plymouth GTX (another street stocker in waiting)










old school Hot Wheels Monte Carlo stocker already wearing street stock paint









old school Ertl Pontiac Bonneville (street stock bomber if I ever saw one)









old school Hot Wheels Torino stocker


----------



## 1976Cordoba

More 'street stocks' for the short track oval:









Matchbox Ford Crown Vic cop car and Hot Wheels 1957 Chevy









Hot Wheels 1970s Monte Carlo stocker









Hot Wheels 1970s Monte Carlo stocker









Ertl 1969 Charger (old General Lee car)









Matchbox Chevy Stocker (Laguna S3)









Hot Wheels 1970s Monte Carlo stocker

Most of these ended up in a N.Tx race shop . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Another Hot Wheels 1957 Chevy (a little dusty straight from the junkyard)









Another Hot Wheels 1957 Chevy, this time a red one all chipped up good









Ertl 1980 Chevy Caprice









Hot Wheels 1970s Monte Carlo stocker (nice bumper damage)









Ertl Pontiac Bonneville on the rollback truck









Hot Wheels Thunderbird (this was a pullback from the 1970s)









Matchbox Mercury wagon









Hot Wheels Dodge Mirada stocker


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Hot Wheels 1970 Plymouth Roadrunner









Matchbox Ford Crown Vic taxi









Matchbox Ford Crown Vic cop car

-------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by *sethndaddy* 
_Doba, what kind of glue/epoxy do you use for your work. I take it you are running these babys, or are they shelf queens._

Some pics for ya:









This is the glue I use -- 3M Super Strength Adhesive









This is a close up of how I notch the doors to hold the chassis. Basically I line the chassis up under the body and use a hobby knife to scratch a mark into the bottom of the doors. Then, I take those lines and run them up the inside of the door, again using a hobby knife. I mark how high up the door I want the notch to be and then use a Dremel to grind out a small scallop for the chassis notch to fit in, as seen in the pic above. Hog the fenders out and test fit, and repeat as necessary until the body snaps in with ease and the tires clear the fenders nicely. Different bodies will need different amounts of 'pull' un the doors to slide the chassis inside. Ironically, the NASCAR bodies are almost perfect wheelbase and width-wise.









Bumpers and such get cut off the original chassis and glued in place. It is not always the cleanest-looking part of the operation, as seen in the pic above, but it is a matter of function over form. Cut away the excess die cast chassis to clear the HO chassis and use whatever amount of glue is necessary to remount the assorted bits.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*One for posterity* 
Had to take a shot of these two cars tonight before they get all dinged up racing starting tomorrow. I painted them to resemble the Team Australia champ car team for me and my teammate's entry into the rest of the HO Champ Car series season. We formerly campaigned the RuSport colors.










I used Patto's Place decals for all but the numbers, those came from Rob's Modeling on fleaBay.

I used Patto's Victoria Bitter decals as the primary sponsor (Australia's #1 Beer) and somehow Marlboro and Shell always end up on our cars. :lol: 










There is an online petition to bring VB to the US. Do a search for Victoria Bitter and you can find it if you want to -- I won't spam the forum with a direct link in case it violates Hank's rules.

Can't forget to take my Australian Bush Hat with me tomorrow!

G'day Mate!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Sticker job* 
Simple one -- painted the rear wing white and added West decals from Pattos.


















The meatball #9 came from Rob's Modeling on fleaBay.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Finally a use for those old stock Tyco 440X2 tires . . .


















1:1 F1 car pic for reference.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Brumos Porsche LMP* 
Brumos Porsche LMP

Body is a Tyco open cockpit racer knock-off by HellonWheels

I know Brumos races in Grand Am but if they went ALMS racing maybe the car would look kind of like this.


























The decals included the side stripes and numbers, and a long red/blue stripe with a couple Kendall GT-1 sponsor decals, a Hurley Haywood name decal, and a Brumos Racing decal.

I ended up cutting the stripe to fit the rear wing. I also narrowed and cut some more of the stripe to fit the nose. I put the meatball number on top of the nose stripe and it looks like it was meant to be there -- just worked out great and totally by accident.

The Porsche badge on the nose is from a set of Auto World decals I bought in probably 1978 (still worked great) and the PORSCHE script is a stick on decal from a set by Auto Graphics, I think . . .  Again, totally by accident it was exactly the correct width to match the nose stripe and meatball number.

I plan to detail the vents a bit and maybe add a few more smaller decals but overall it is done. I didn't even paint the bod, it was cast white. Did you know Future doesn't like to stick to resin? Now you do. Took a few coats to cover the decals but it is all good now. Also used Solva-Set for the first time trying to get the side decals to lay flat over the rivets. The stuff is kind of trick.

Just an easy project that turned out real pretty. Hopefully I won't mangle it too bad when the LMP season starts on May 1. :lol:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Pepsi Special T/A Camaro* 
Time to do some historic Trans-Am racing:










Still needs a coat of Future to seal & protect, and track rules call for full taillights instead of block-off panels . . . oh well.










Iron cross for Bob....Randy's gonna like it too 'cuz it's yellow....zilla :devil:










Auto World Camaro, RRR wheels & tars, HO Express decals (#55s & Pepsi) and assorted other decals littering the bottom of the decal pile.










Floquil in the grill to give it the right look. In retrospect, should have maybe gone flat black with the hood, but the decals still pop off the yellow pretty well.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Part II - Another Pepsi Special Camaro* 
Fun with a Dash Camaro . . .


























No pretty RRR wheels & tires this time - this one is gonna be raced hard. Flower Power for Bob . . . thanks for the Hooters decals . . . zilla and yellow so Hilltop likes it.

Still a historically inaccurate model, also. :tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Dash AFX Cobra in Gulf colors* 
What else are ya gonna do with a blue & orange car? 


















This is another nice bod by Dash but I was a little bummed that it doesn't accept Tomy chassis because the pick-up shoe hooks won't clear the nose of the car. This will make a nice AFX Magnatraction & non-Magnatraction runner, though.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Butch Hartman USAC Dodge Charger* 
When I was a kid Butch Hartman was my favorite driver when my Dad and I went to the USAC stock car races at the Milwaukee Mile in the early '70s. Richard Petty raced NASCAR in the South and Butch raced USAC in the Midwest -- both wheeled some sweet Dodge Chargers.

Here is Butch's car in one of the only pics I could find online:









Here is my tribute to him (he passed away in 1994 I believe)









I'll be racing this car in our HP7 Nostalgia stock car division this winter.

Decals are from HO Express, body from a later model Mattel twin pack car (hence the crap QC on the front bumper fit). Car was already Hilltop yellow, just had to thinner off some stripes and add the black paint and decals. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Black Dash Camaro* 
Think there's a song about a car like this . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Glory days when the shop was real busy . . .









Shadow parts.









The shop is a mess -- maybe some of Randy's guys could stop by and give my slackers some tips on how to 'o r g a n i z e'









The part of the shop where Auto World wheels, tires & axles go to die.









Shadow happinesses.









Had to cut the wheel openings a bit, and diddle the body brace inside somewhat, but I got this Tyco narrow chassis Olds to accept a Tyco wide pan chassis.









Cartoon head for the Indy car league I race in -- wanted to try something new, stupid & funny.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*JL Supra Decal job* 
JL 'Fast & Furious' Toyota Supra + a little Testors white paint + Patto's Taka-Q decals =










Makes a slick little GT car. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Christmas Rat* 
OK well since the Ballistic Bentley wasn't wholeheartedly accepted as an eligible custom for the Christmas Exchange, I went back to the Bobzilla Skool of Kustoms (think WyoTech, but *different*) and produced a Christmas Rat instead.





























-- Auto World Impala body & Ultra G chassis

-- Rodger Dodger Hot Wheels mountain motor (Mopar purists cringing I know)

-- RRR wheels & tars that look nice but will need a little *cough* truing tp run their best. But they look old school drag stripper so what the hey.

-- Some 1/24th scale model parts & decals, a little dab of black paint here & again round out the package. I liked the Hilltop Yellow so I just gave it a little coat of Future here & there to hold the decals down.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*For the Jag with the G3 hubs on a SG+* 
I can't find the post right now but someone posted up a pic of a Jaguar GTP car outfitted with some G3 hubs and how much better the car looked.

Here is a couple shots I took tonight of the Toyota Tenoras GTP car also outfitted with the G3 hubs (grey instead). I also have a shot of the car with the wheels off the new Mega-G. The whole package is just sexy.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Buddy Baker 1971 Charger* 
A couple weeks back someone posted a Buddy Baker Charger custom that they did in the '80s during the pre-internet, pre-HO Express decals era. At the time that car was posted, I was actually in the process of building my own Baker car, ironically.

Mine turned out OK -- the decals went down perfectly, and the paint was good for the most part. In the macro shots I can see some small spots where the paint didn't hit it completely (backsides of window posts, etc.), but in your hand or on the track it really pops. :thumbsup:

I used Rustoleum Painter's Touch apple red for the color, HO Express for the decals, and an Auto World '71 Charger stock car body as the canvas. If I get my hands on some of the red Baker decals, I'll do his white Charger but I think I'll use an old AFX Charger instead -- I still hate the ass-drooping stance of the Auto World car. Oh well, it was $3 from Bud's so at least it was cost-effective. The car rides on a red AW Xtrac chassis with old school AFX 5-slot mags w/ American Line NOS AFX fronts and PVT-01 silis on the rear.

I may still add some of the contingency decals to the fenders, but as it is pictured it is pretty much all done. The toughest parts were brush-painting the red around the grill after shooting it flat black, and using that dodgy Testors body putty to fill in the taillight panel.

Oh, and here is a link that I used for reference on this car. It survives to this day, amazingly, after being sold by the Pettys. It started as a white Charger with red numbers, then turned red with blue numbers and eventually red with white numbers -- I think I had only seen the red car with blue numbers so that was a cool bit of trivia. (Be warned there is like about 110 pics on this link page and if you are a Mopar guy you could wander the rest of this dude's site for a couple hours, easy)

RIP Petty Enterprises -- you built some awesome race cars during your run. 

Here you go -- anyone got any other vintage Petty Enterprises customs they want to post up? :wave:









Chin spoiler and fender decals are probably going to be added. Maybe paint the window clips . . .









Little spots of white here & there to touch up. Already kicking dust up on the rear fender hehehe 









Hugging the curb at Granite Falls Speedway!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Tough Night at the Short Track - *Pic Intensive** 
Charlie had a tough night at the short track and used his '55 sportsman as a pinball during the feature. He drowned his bad luck with his crew at the Lemon Tree Inn's motel bar after they towed back home, and today his crew picked the car up from local Chevy dealer's frame shop.










The team had a long day going over the battered car, bending back what Charlie had bent up, and replacing what they couldn't bend back the other way.










#####################################

:wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Some more detail pics --


























































OK, a few details . . . 

Body is a Dash AFX '55 (sorry Tom this is the one you donated to the Christmas exchange - lol)

The decals came from a feePay deal a few years ago -- they were complete crap compared to Pattos or any other home-spun decals, but I was able to scavenge enough from the mixed lot to come up with this look.

The rear wheels and tires came off an Action 1:64 scale dirt late model. The front wheels came from a *CASHCAR* diecast, and the front rubber came from another diecast. Another car donated it roll cage for the project.

I removed the head and tail lights like a short tracker, along with the gas filler cover. The chassis is a non-magnatraction AFX that is torquey as they get - this baby will light 'em up 3/4 of the way down my big track's straightaway :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Gulf Toyota GTP* 
Thanks to a deal with DesertSlot Dave, I was able to get one of the newer AFX Minolta Toyotas that is sans the proper livery due to licensing issues (Oh no someone contact the UK livery police!).

I have since further muddied the livery issue by plastering some Pattos Gulf decals on the hapless Toyota, adding to my livery charges and most likely extending my sentence. :tongue:










Ah heck, I had fun anyway.

There should probably be a bit of orange here & there, but it works for me and it was easy-peasy dude.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Modifieds on the bullring* 
I've been working at my typical snail's pace on a set of Bad Dawg (roooff) Roughrider modifieds and I finally have them completed. One good thing about the snail's pace is you can work on several cars at once because nothing is being done too quickly :thumbsup:

Anyway, here's the line-up . . . 










And a few close-ups . . . 

On the pole, the #5 Pappy's Cafe / Sunoco Service / KTTS Radio Gremlin









Starting outisde Row 1, the #9 Super Scavenger Headers / Gulf Service / STP / Red Roof Inns / Miller Time Pinto









Row 2 in a minute . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Starting inside Row 2, the #47 BP Service / Monroe Shocks / Jasper-Powered Pinto









Starting outside Row 2, the #61 Kreitzer Excavating / Hinson Construction / Competitive Racing Engine Pinto









Starting on the inside of the final row, the #71 Meyer's Pawn Shop Gremlin









And starting shotgun on the field, the #69 Beer Hut Gremlin









Everyone pick up something white or bright and wave it at your favorite driver as they come past the grandstands before the start of our 30-lap feature . . .









And here they go!!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Mega-G blank Indy body fitment issue* 
Anyone else notice this issue or am I just the lucky one? 

The plain blank body Panoz DP01 Indy body rides high at the tail compared to the deco'd Mega-G Indy cars I have. I have three blanks and they all do this. I also swapped out chassis from the deco'd cars to see if I had a 'funny' chassis and the blank bods did it with the other chassis as well. :freak:

There seems to be a fit issue at the molded area of the body near the crown gear . . . I have remedied the problem on one body by Dremel'ing down a pair of tabs which align near the back of the chassis. This got the rear gearbox right down to where the deco'd cars are. Very strange issue.

I will try to snap a few pics to better illustrate this when I get thru some more holiday stuff tomorrow. Just wondering, I guess, if anyone else has had a similar problem. I got my blank bods when they first hit, from Bud's HO in NY.
...................................................................................................
OK here is some pics illustrating what I have found and how I have fixed it.

Here's a pic of the blank Indy body on the left, with the deco'd body on the right. Note how high the gearbox is on the blank, and subsequently, how high the rear wing is up in the air. I'd definitely prefer to race the car on the right . . . :









You can see there is no chassis installation issues, all the mounts line up correctly on both bods:









I drew some arrows on the blank on the top to show the area I Dremel'd down a little, with the blank on the bottom showing the end result:









Now the After pic - You can see that the blank bod on the left now rides right down where it belongs, just like its deco'd sibling on the right:









Since first posting this, I have checked all my Mega-G Indy cars and I have found a couple of the deco'd bodies that also have this trait, so it is not limited to just the blanks, ruling out a possible production run error for the blank cars only:









Easy enough fix to get all your Mega-G Indy cars handling the same.

Thanks.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

*Big pile of Suck . . .* 
. . . with Lame sauce on top:










Looks like I need to bore out my Narrows rims a little in the future. I have a number of these cracking now on several chassis - blaaaaaaaaah. They've been on there for a good year or so without issue until just recently. No clue as to why.


----------



## plymouth71

Very nice work! Thanks for sharing Doba!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

OK I think that about squares everything up into one thread . . . Thanks guys. :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Some great stuff in there doba :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Fer us old guys it's a lot easier to keep all our crap in one thread!

That's a huge (scale) amount of drop you found on the megas. As for the rim debacle, I'd say shrinkage over time....with or without the hidden stress crack at install. I've seen it happen both ways.

A lot has to do with the type of material used. Harder stuff cracks or splits....softer stuff lets the axle bores get gored out. As far as decent decorative plastic rims go; some where in between you'll find the original AFX rim that leans toward the harder side, as they do crack with age and useage. Vincents lean from the middle toward the softer side as they will loose their grip on the axle with age and useage.

You can tell the characteristics of a rim's plastic as soon as you try and mount it, bore it, or chuck one up and try to lathe or cut it. The different varieties will feel decidedly different when worked with metal tooling.


----------



## jobobvideo

had to go back and look all today WOW...love the buddy bakercharger and history link as well as the Modifieds and theTough Night at the Short Track thanks!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Lots of cool builds in here!!! Will have to come back and look again and again, just to make sure I don't miss anything...RM


----------



## clemedc

DOBA`S been busy wow and great work too, I have enjoyed it all.
Clem


----------



## slotcarman12078

That was an awesome trip down memory lane!!! Just think guys, all of that was done with 40 below zero wind chills, and 8 months a year buried under 20 feet of snow!! Just imagine what Doba can do now!!!  :tongue::lol::jest::woohoo:


----------



## jamied

*Tha's some great cars*

Charlie looks like he was swapping mo' than paint.

Jamie


----------



## kiwidave

Car #54 is way cool!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Lots of great builds Doba!!! I still like what you did with that JL Supra!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

'Doba, love the pix, awesome cars, and you know which are MY favorite ones  
:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

1976Cordoba said:


> *Buddy Baker 1971 Charger*
> Oh, and here is a link that I used for reference on this car. It survives to this day, amazingly, after being sold by the Pettys. It started as a white Charger with red numbers, then turned red with blue numbers and eventually red with white numbers -- I think I had only seen the red car with blue numbers so that was a cool bit of trivia. (Be warned there is like about 110 pics on this link page and if you are a Mopar guy you could wander the rest of this dude's site for a couple hours, easy)
> 
> RIP Petty Enterprises -- you built some awesome race cars during your run.
> 
> Here you go -- anyone got any other vintage Petty Enterprises customs they want to post up? :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chin spoiler and fender decals are probably going to be added. Maybe paint the window clips . . .


OH, you KNOW we do...

Here's that white Charger with red numbers. Buddy's was all white, as he 
was running the sole Dodge factory ride for 71, Petty ran the only Plymouth.
The Charger is an AFX with some decals added. The Petty is painted with HO Express decals.










This one started out as a gold chrome AFX Charger. I got it from the original
owner in a trade in 93. He had painted it red like a dirt tracker with red testors oil paint.
I stripped it and painted it with testors clear blue, I think. The body was molded white.
I also clipped the screw mounting post out of it. The decals are all from 24th scale 
model sheets, except the lifelike contingencies, and the number on top.
The door numbers are headlight numbers, and the "oil filter"s are from an indy decal sheet.
The number on top is a peel n stick decal pulled from a racing champions superbird.
The STP red areas are all done with safety tape. A Tyco front bumper replaced the missing one.










Thanks for the invite Doba!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Had a thought to do this car:









It's a Lincoln Mark VIII that was almost raced in Winston Cup but Ford managed to push thru a bogus 2-door version of the Taurus for the 1998 season. Pretty much the final nail for 'stock' car racing in NASCAR.

Been thinking a lot lately about the death of NASCAR's roots, and my thoughts stumbled back to this car and the unholy birth of 2-door 'template' cars. Honestly, I'd rather see true 2-or-4-door body styles raced, than these bogus spec-racer template sticker-differentiation racers they use right now. The Aussie V8 Supercars have the right formula.

Anyway, it's on the to-do list for the boys in the cave someday . . . here's a little more info on the car and why it ever saw the light of day:
http://www.markviii.org/LOD2/nascar.htm


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Pretty radical rear spoiler shape on it too:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

This was the last Mercury Cougar built for Cup racing as far as I know -- around 1993 or so. Was tested but never campaigned.



















Maybe this one should go on the list too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I remember hearing about both these cars. Glad you posted some info on them.
I think Penske was playing with the Mark VIII too, and Cale was considering the Cougar 
on the road coarses. Then Rousch, Mr Ford, said he liked the sillouette of the Taurus.
Everyone said, "What the...?"


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Latest from out the cave, er, what's left of the cave anyway since the big move to South Cackalacky.










Auto World BWF Willys coupe - hacked fenders, opened up rear window, no glass - headers from Parts Pig, trimmed & bent to fit - decals from RRR & Rob's Modeling (R.I.P) - coated with dull-coat laquer to give it that ratty finish.

Body is for a Bag-o-Parts race that LCHORS is hosting this weekend. Hope 7 is lucky! :wave:


----------



## bobhch

Doba,

If all the cars are as fun looking as your flammed Willys it should be some Good Times fer sure.

Bob...got pipes?...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice looking rat Doba!! Put a couple jugs of moonshine in the back and and you're good to go!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good down in South Cackalacky!!! The big move seems to be working out!!! Liking those headers... RM


----------



## WesJY

Doba - COOL LOOKING WILLY!!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Was never super-happy with this particular body . . . It's been in the collection for a long time and was one of the first AFX cars I acquired after getting back involved with slots in 1993. It was picked up used and had a half-blowed up original AFX chassis under it. Also, the body had a busted tab on the passenger side.










I got a better example a little while back and wasn't sure which direction to take this one but ultimately decided I'd tjet the bod with some body posts, and do a Petty replica since it was painted blue already. The boys in the cave got to work and wet-sanded away the 43s and started the labor-intensive masking job. We wanted to keep a little of the white for stripes, so that took some fancy finger-working with the tape, but it turned out pretty well:










We used Tamiya Flourescent Red for the day-glow STP red and it took two passes. I hope we don't roon it when we hit it with clear tomorrow - it's shaping up nice.


----------



## JordanZ870

Impressive, Doba! Gotta love that!

:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great lookin selection Doba!!!
Now I know what to do with mine.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool transformation!! I like the tape work!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking paint work and taping. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

Doba,

This looks Frito Lays Freakin' Fantabulous just like this...

Can't wait to see it done!!

Bob...oH BOY!!...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Lookin sharp...*

Nice thin paint lines. That's no easy task. It's been awhile since we saw some action down there. Good to see the Caveman hasn't gone the way of the Dodo. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

1976Cordoba said:


> Was never super-happy with this particular body . . . It's been in the collection for a long time and was one of the first AFX cars I acquired after getting back involved with slots in 1993. It was picked up used and had a half-blowed up original AFX chassis under it. Also, the body had a busted tab on the passenger side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a better example a little while back and wasn't sure which direction to take this one but ultimately decided I'd tjet the bod with some body posts, and do a Petty replica since it was painted blue already. The boys in the cave got to work and wet-sanded away the 43s and started the labor-intensive masking job. We wanted to keep a little of the white for stripes, so that took some fancy finger-working with the tape, but it turned out pretty well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We used Tamiya Flourescent Red for the day-glow STP red and it took two passes. I hope we don't roon it when we hit it with clear tomorrow - it's shaping up nice.


cavemen invented; fire & wheel...so this is NO suprise GREAT JOB:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## clemedc

Great Idea and a nice look
Clem


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Well the posts went in easy enough, and everything is sitting square & level:



















I use Locktite superglue gel and use a CA accelerator from the Losi RC folks called Losi CA-Set. Makes the gel harden in seconds, however, the can is pressurized and the chemical blast is bad for the paint, so you have to try and be careful to not let it pool up & run onto the fenders & quarter panels. We got a little on the driver's side quarter but cleaned it up in time and damage was minimal, just a little discoloration. We had a similar issue at the passenger side fender, which was also saved for the most part.

If not for using the original AFX blue with this build, the proper method would have been to strip the body, install the posts, and then lay on the colors. I think for the future I will get a little jar and blast some of the CA-Set into that so I can place a drop or so just where I need it with a toothpick or something.

Oh and the guys in the shop found another use for that AW traction magnet . . . screw holder.


----------



## plymouth71

Very nice Doba, Looks so easy a... uh... well you know !


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1976Cordoba said:


>


That's some cool thinking out side the box...Looking gooooood :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..... RM


----------



## XracerHO

Cool idea for the body, great taping & paint job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IMHO, a Q-tip works well to deliver acceleratant from the jar. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Doba these teaser pictures are keeping us all anxious & waiting in a feverish sweat for the..........

 43 & STP decals Photo Op!!

Bob...Petty Fan...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Man ! it looks awesome! can't wait to see it done. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL

WOW. Gonna be a real looker, watching this thread eagerly...

--rick


----------



## SplitPoster

The careful masking, great paint and excellent pics make it look more like a well done 1:32 than half that size. Very impressive!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

We picked up this Charger at auction about a year or so ago. It was a dirt tracker but we think maybe it started life as an old USAC stock car. None of the chassis or cage construction suggested it was an old Petty car, so we left it sitting out back until it sold. Anyway, a kid who goes by the name of "Finger" bought it for dirt running in the local street stock class. No we didn't ask how he got the name.

His funds showed up in our account so we cleaned it off and got to work. He liked the paint so that saved us a lot of time - this was basically gonna be a buff & vinyl job :thumbsup: A warmed up 318 arrived from Shorty's Salvage and we got some new wheels and called it done.























































We shipped it out and last I heard it was gonna run a show out west somewhere - $600 to win. If you ain't first, yer last - Shake & bake baby!











(feePay customized Charger, RRR AFX wheels for TYCO, Patto's & RRR decals, Mattel HPX2 chassis, JW's brass weights)


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks awesome Doba!! You really captured the local down home short track vibe there!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I love that Cooters decal!!! Who, what, where???? I want, I want!!!! :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking Saturday Night Special...Liking the colors and graphics myself, all seem to be located just right...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

'Doba, like I said on the Facebook group, it's -EXCELLANT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> . . . I love that Cooters decal!!! Who, what, where???? I want, I want!!!! :lol:


 
Here ya go Joe --
http://www.pattosplace.com/decals/36-Cooters-2009-24.jpg
*#36 - Cooters - Scott Riggs - 2009*


----------



## ParkRNDL

nice! i always loved that Tyco body. and it's freaking me out to see the AFX style whels on it. looks great!

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Shea Trucking too??? Coincidence??? :lol:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks really good with the slotted mags on it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo

Love the look!!! body style, wheels, paint, screen, weights all seems right in the world:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Love this Doba-ized race car!

The blue on the sides and red down the middle with your decal choices really make this a Winner!!

Bob...have FINGER will travel...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great short track race car. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

OK well here is the finished product on the 1972 Petty Roadrunner tjet:









I had to shoot some of the pics outside because the flash inside was too hot and was making the flourescent red look faded orange.









These pretty well capture the actual colors on the car, and while I was a little skeptical of the blue, I think it passes for being 'pretty close' to Petty blue.









I detailed out the window clips and back glass straps. The hood and trunk pins were done for me by Aurora.









Concessions had to be made with regards to the roof number, as you'll see in the comparison pic a little further down. I did a little squeeze on the 4 and the 3 to make it better, but on the 1:1 car the whole number was located in the blue section of the roof.









All in all this went together pretty quick. I need to get a chassis for it now, and some racing wheels - the stock AW stuff isn't cutting it. (Hey Tom Lowe, if we can't have new tjet bodies, can we have some better wheels? Please?)









Last shot - the side-by-side comparison. I've seen the stripe on the hood in both black, and blue with white graphic elements in it, as well as all blue hood. As I didn't have white STP logos (yet) I kept it simple with the solid blue hood. I've also seen the red on the front fenders change slightly from car to car, and race to race. Something else to look at as I plan to make anuther one of these for AFX chassis as some point. On the next one I will trim off the door handles and fuel overflow on the rear quarter panels to make decal placement easier.

Thanks for the compliments on the last few projects - I really appreciate it.


----------



## JordanZ870

Its a real beauty, Doba!

I didn't even notice the wheels until you mentioned them.
I really like this car! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

joez870 said:


> Its a real beauty, Doba!
> 
> I didn't even notice the wheels until you mentioned them.
> I really like this car! :thumbsup:


 
Thanks JoeZ


----------



## clemedc

Very well done


----------



## slotcarman12078

That looks awesome Doba, and the white stripe certainly adds to the coolness!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I agree, some better wheels from AW would be welcome. I got a feeling they have a couple million more to dump on us before retooling is in order.


----------



## ParkRNDL

WOW. that is sharp. digging it. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## jobobvideo

doba doing the petty thing up right! I like yours better than the one petty is driving...the little white line is a nice graphic element (wish Tyco made this body)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1976Cordoba said:


>


That is tooooo cool, turned out real gooood!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... GO Petty...RM


----------



## win43

wowzers!!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Long live the King!!! Great looking car there Doba. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## XracerHO

Great idea & execution on the 43! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Whoa ! Ditto all the Kudos for the 43 Petty Car- that's an Awesome Job :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

We're all proud of ya Doba! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks guys. 

Started a salvage project on an old Pontiac stocker. This stocker started life as an Exxon Superflo #46 car, running in the old ARA Super Stock series back in 1995-1996 or so.










The body took a few good whacks in its time and had to have more than a few nights in the body shop. Most notably, the right rear had to be fixed at the C-pillar/quarter panel on the right side (loose going into the turn) and the left front fender at the A-pillar (loose coming out of the turn). Even the chassis tabs on the passenger side got knocked out. Anyway, the chassis had handling issues I guess and the body took the punishment for it.

The body has been laying in the "back 40" for a good 10 years but we might be able to use it down here in the south, and heck - might as well 'spearmint with it if we're keeping it around.

The cavemen stripped out the paint but those dang Superflo decals are tough as nails. We started calling her "Flo" as a result, but Progressive didn't return our calls about a sponsorship deal. So much for good karma . . . maybe this old warhorse is just destined to live a hard life. Stay tuned...


----------



## bobhch

Doba,

I could stay here and look at your 43 Petty car all day long as it is Way, Way, Way Cool!! 

This paint and Decal job combo was done skilfully and has that just right look!!

Bob...Go Flo...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Doba,
Love the Petty MOPAR. Great detail! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY

win43 said:


> wowzers!!!!


YEAH THAT'S RIGHT!!!! WOW!! 

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Ya know what?

All you manufactureers that might be out there looking at this.... art departments and production supervisors? Hang yer heads in shame and dial the medics. Doba just kicked y'all square in the kabobs.

What a great build! That's a roundy roundy that knocks yer sox off!

Awesome!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks guys. 

While "Flo" goes to the body shop, we got a beat-up '70 Monte Carlo short tracker in for a re-paint. 'Ol Speedy got the major dents & stuff sorted out, so he just asked us to shoot some new color on it and re-decal it.

The first shot of paint bubbled bad, but we were able to lay in some new primer and get things started.









When we got the masking tape off, we kind of liked the primer doors but Speedy's an old Bobby Allison fan so he wanted to add some red. That kind of annoys us here as we're all fans of The King, but at least Speedy's money is the right color.









The red went on real nice, but we'll have to gloss coat everything when we get done. We'll see how this one turns out:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ya just can't argue with Benjamins!! :lol: Super nice taping job! This one's gonna be a looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Got my attention! I had a '70 Monte Carlo back in college, and I always think of it as "the one that got away..."

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Monte Carlo!!! That's some double taping right there. Also had a 72 1:1 that I wish I had back... RM


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Monte Carlo with a crisp colour separation! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## tjd241

*Awesome start 'Doba...*

Koo-Koo Koola. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Doba,
That Monte is gonna look kick a**! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Well the '70 Monte got finished off today . . . man what a build - this one fought us tooth & nail it seemed. Must be that Bobby Allison red & gold.









Speedy picked up a muffler shop, and a Chevy dealer, so we had to lay in a few more decals than we thought originally. That's another line on the bill. We had to double-up the number decals also . . . that's another line.
















We let him know he's gonna need to buy a new window net . . . his was an '05 safety rating . . . he needs at least a '10-rating per the track rules where he's gonna run. We'd have hooked him up but we haven't found our window nets since the big cross country move. That box must be at the bottom of a stack somewhere.

And someone on his team knows a guy, who knows a guy whose brother owns a shoe store, who knows a sales rep . . . anyway, the boot polish logo had to go on the hood and Speedy wanted it BIG because the colors match the car.









He didn't notice some of the wonky lines from our quickie tape job after we had to sand off the bubbled old paint and start over with new primer.










Overall, for not being Petty blue and not being MOPAR, it turned out OK and put another build in the books.









Speedy had us load it up and swing by Shorty's Salvage - I guess we have to leave room on the flatbed for a small block he got on the cheap.









This one's down the road -- on to the next.


----------



## clemedc

Excellent work nice details


----------



## slotcarman12078

That came out great, John!! Looks good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Ok, I am impressed, 'Doba!

"The customer is always right" does not always work.
You and your magic team pulled it off anyhow! Good show! :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

Another Sweet build... Time for some Lemonade!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And another good looking Saturday Night Special...:thumbsup::thumbsup: You seem to be blending right in with the South Carolina racing crowd...RM


----------



## tjd241

*I was just gonna say this...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> You seem to be blending right in with the South Carolina racing crowd...RM


Read my mind Randy... 'Doba's a regular "Cackalacky Jack" now. :lol:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Sweet Monte Carlo :thumbsup: Now add some window netting and go kick some Red Clay up on dem rear quarter panels 
PS- and Thanks for cross posting it on my Facebook Dirttrack Group too


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Got another one close to done . . . a day or so to go yet.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice!!! Can't wait!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Geeeezzz....

Talk about havin your nose to the grindstone!!! Yall been bustin some rocks!!!
Puttin out cars so hot they may start a fire.... or farr..........

Which came first....fire or the wheel???????

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Doba,

Love the KEWI Monte Carlo Dude!!

Great Colors and Decals make it ready for the BIG RACE...GO!!

Bob...will be back to see the Plymouth next...zilla


----------



## WesJY

1976cordoba said:


> got another one close to done . . . A day or so to go yet.


ohhhhhh........


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The next one we just finished up was a replica of Pete Hamilton's 1971 Plymouth Roadrunner. Here's the actual car:









And here's how our's turned out:








On this one we shaved off the door handles and fuel vents, which we will probably do on all future Roadrunner builds . . . it just makes decal placement easier and less of a headache. The fuel cap is red, and it was amazing to see that Plymouth decal lay down inside the filler like that.

We tried to match the blue using a Pactra RC lacquer, but it had a satin finish that refused to take gloss very well. What you see is after 4-coats of clear and a brushing of Future:









We used a Sharpie silver marker to detail the window trim out front and it turned out pretty good:









In back, however, the complexity of the window braces made it hard to work with as shown with the macaroni lens shot here:








In the future we'll either do it all with a brush (easy), just hit the tops of the braces (easier), or skip it (easiest).

We were going to try and paint that area between the spoiler and the grill blue also, but we thought it looked OK in silver so we let it be. We did get some ideas for the next Roadrunner we build, however:









Our RRR wheels didn't show up yet, and she rides on an AFX Magnatraction from Dan Walsh (Goodwrench88 on HT, RIP friend)

------------------

Pactra "Blue Streak" & Duplicolor, Rustoleum & Future clearcoats, HO Express decals & Solv-a-Set solution, JL chrome body.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Pretty dang close!!! E-nuff said!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kcl

Looking good Doba :thumbsup:
Really looks real But you missed a spot in the back :lol:

Kevin


----------



## clemedc

Doba your doing some awesome work.
Clem


----------



## slotcarman12078

Perfect as can be expected. You really have a knack for getting the details as right as can be, and this car is no exception. She looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Holy *******...*

... what a great rendition 'Doba. Clearly, dead freakin nuts on. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Tom Lowe... If yer gonna repaint'em why oh why can't ya do this?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

'Doba, that's a Very nice job on that #6 Plymouth :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

tjd241 said:


> ... what a great rendition 'Doba. Clearly, dead freakin nuts on. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Tom Lowe... If yer gonna repaint'em why oh why can't ya do this?


I know, right? It would only be a 4 pad print on the side of the car!
Easy ones, too! black white yellow red! Other AW cars get that many.


Good show, Doba!:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Very well done!


----------



## XracerHO

Very well done rendition! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

That is sweet Doba!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks guys - I appreciate the kind words as I'm going thru a creative period right now.

At the shop we're sticking hardcore to the Plymouth Roadrunner theme right now, and Ramo Stott's #7 was next on the list:









After a bunch of fretting over details we are calling this one done, maybe. Here's where it ended up:









This baby started life as a red JL Roadrunner, so we masked off the red parts with Tamiya tape and shot the rest of the colors. We had to do a little touch-up at the leading edge of the hood but that was down to carelessness pulling the tape up rather than any issues with the tape itself:

















Had a little "Aw crap!" moment when we applied the strobe stripe. We used Solv-a-Set to lay it down over the window braces and were happy as could be, until we realized the stripe went down too far to apply the Plymouth logo. After checking the 1:1 reference pic, we carefully sliced off the last two blocks at the bottom of the stripe on each side to make room for the Plymouth logo, which we believe is what they did on the real car as well since the factory stripe goes down almost to the wheel well. Amazed to get that done without marring the paint, while the decal was still setting up:









The HO Express decals were great, and we finished it off with some contingency decals from RRR:









Did some grinding in the leadlight area, and a little painting & detailing after we found another sweet reference pic. Think we got this about right . . . still thinking of adding the white 7 decal to the top of this for the 'shaded' look:

















There's three more Roadrunners in the shop right now, and a few more on the way, but we might slip something else in next. We'll see.

-----------
JL Roadrunner body, Duplicolor "Sonic Blue" w/Rustoleum clearcoat, HO Express & RRR decals, original AFX chassis on Bud's HO silicones front & back. Our RRR wheels still didn't show up.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I never imagined the hedgehog was metalflake...  :lol:

Looks great Doba!! I would put the white 7 on there while you're on a roll... Nice save on the strobe stripe clipping! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether

I love race cars ! That's a really nice one. 

As a french guy, I'm always on front for critics (lol),so seeing the pictures, maybe you should have painted in flat black the side window blue bar (don't know the name in english), near the protective mesh, and the 2 rear reinforcement bars in black too. 

But since the pic of the original car is not that fresh, maybe it's just an optical effect (blue appearing black)


----------



## 1976Cordoba

demether said:


> . . . maybe you should have painted in flat black the side window blue bar (don't know the name in english), near the protective mesh, and the 2 rear reinforcement bars in black too.  . . .


 
If you look a couple builds back you'll see I completely deleted the roll bar out of the side window on the Petty Roadrunner I built -- That bar always looked to be in the wrong place, or too prominent, like it's a window post. I may do that yet to this one as it's a simple slice & toss.

As to the window straps out back, after messing with them on the last two cars, I just left them body color this time and skipped detailing the trim as well.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

slotcarman12078 said:


> I never imagined the hedgehog was metalflake...  :lol:
> 
> Looks great Doba!! I would put the white 7 on there while you're on a roll... Nice save on the strobe stripe clipping! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
Probably will do it tonight :tongue:


----------



## demether

The car is really nice looking in all cases 

I've got one of these bodies at home. I never thought (lack of american racing culture) about using them for a race class. 

What other cars models should I take a look into, to make a coherency race class (xtraction chassis) ? 


thanks


----------



## bobhch

Pete Hamilton's 1971 Plymouth Roadrunner & Ramo Stott's #7 Roadrunner...Cool Beans-a-mac-a-Cheese-a-Roni Dude!!

The detail on these 70s Nascars is Super Fun to look at. 
Great race car/slot cars Doba!!!

I am looking them over twice to catch all the work you put into them...Love Them!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Gentlemen start your slot cars...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I do believe you have found a time machine that works.... These are some great looking cars your putting out, jus sayn'...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

Damn Sexay, Doba! :thumbsup:

These are beautiful tributes to a very exciting Era! Good show!
(but ya forgot the center-front hood-pin)


----------



## plymouth71

Ok. I'm done. No sense customizing any more cars. I can't compete with work like this. I'ts just that well done.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

plymouth71 said:


> Ok. I'm done. No sense customizing any more cars. I can't compete with work like this. I'ts just that well done.


Where's the "like" button for this???


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I do believe you have found a time machine that works....


Randy, this is very well stated. This era just pushes all my buttons..... in a good way.
I've never seen this year of Ramo's car. Caint wait to see what other cars you'll be diggin up Doba!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

'Doba, Another Awesome Transformation from Toy to model Race Car- totally Cool Man :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks guys 

OK, NOW Ramo's car is done - lol. I detailed the window clips in front, the window straps in back, and deleted the roll bars in the side windows:









I also added the white 7 in the grille as suggested by JoeLED :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

In our local Indy tjet class I've been running 'ol blue man here for a couple months now:








He's an RRR resin, in blue, and he checked off the right boxes at the time, i.e. he was cheaper than NOS feePay Aurora Indy bods & he was 'pre-painted' so to speak and ready to run. Added a little white paint, some decals, and a bit of detailing and we were off to the races.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Anyway - got running good enough now that we finally landed a deal and it was time for some new paint. Presenting the "Bush Pilot Airlines Special" :









'Ol Blue Man is smiling a little more in this rendition:









I got the 2s from someone here on HT who was selling decals sheets about a year ago. If it was you give a shout out. These Bush Pilot decals have been riding around in the decal box for a while because they don't fit anything as printed . . . you have to trim them and re-position them. I liked having the wide canvas that this body afforded:









Y'all know I like realism, so these white tars are killing me. They are on there until I can find some black ones that work just as well:









We FUBAR'd the decal a little on the right side, but we weren't gonna fret about it on a racer:









First time figure painting with flesh-tone acrylic from Citadel . . . has a nice flat natural finish:









This one runs nice & low with the axle in the top hole. Now we just have to lighten the body a bit for better handling. (This bod actually busted clean in half at the leading edge of the hood seam . . . superglue to the rescue hehe):









-----------------------------------------------------------------------
RRR resin bod, Pattos decals, Duplicolor white, mesh screen from Lowe's.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

nice set of cigars there Doba.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang it!! Right down to the grille detail!!!  That looks flippin' awesome!! Love the color choices! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether

Nice cigars ! And well done plymouth too :thumbsup: Accuracy in race cars really give a nice look to the finished model. 


Too bad cigars are quite difficult to find these days, especially with the special chassis. It would be really cool if autoworld release these kind of cars.


----------



## bobhch

Ramo's car looks right now with the white #7 on the grill ( great now I've got Steak on my mind *word association with Grill* LOL ) and the other painted detail touches you added!!

Hey Doba your Blue Man idea is great...Can you figure out were to put the other two in the group?   

That White BPA Indy car is looking Super!!
Your driver looks like he is having a blast Zoooooming around in his race car.

I'm realy Diggin' the POP of the green on the white and don't hate me but, like the white tire look on this one...hahahahahaha :tongue:

Bob...head I win, tails you loose...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking BPA race car, chrome & driver detail also like the white tires on this CAR. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## tjd241

*Come in here dear boy have a cigar, yer gonna go far.*

Niice 'doba. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This is some good looking stuff!!! Light em up...the tires that is...RM


----------



## old blue

Um, I kinda liked it better the way it was.

Just Sayin,
Old Blue


----------



## 1976Cordoba

_Here's a tip I am posting to the quick-tips thread also:_


Occasionally the need arises to strip paint or chrome from small parts such as rims or bumpers. If you are like me, you probably have a jar of stripper with a layer of gunk at the bottom about 1/4" thick, or at least thick enough you don't want to try to fish anything out of it that you are trying to strip. Here's a simple fix.


Go to your favorite department store and head to the kitchen gadgets section and pick up a Tea Infuser (I got mine at Wallyworld for $2.25). It is used to hold whole tea leaves in a cup of tea, but it is handy for holding small parts off the bottom of the gunk in the stripper jar. This is what it looks like with some rims in it:










It comes with a chain and a hook and you can set the length so the mesh ball hangs nicely in the middle of the jar:










So easy a caveman could do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

The Road Race Replicas AFX repro "Factories" wheel looks a good bit like a modern NASCAR wheel to me, and I suggested in an e-mail to them that they should consider offering this wheel in natural black (unpainted/chromed) plastic. The response I received was that it would be considered . . . if anyone else wants to shoot an e-mail over to Phil with the same request, this is the address to send it to: [email protected]

Here's a few pics:


----------



## Bill Hall

They sure do look promising...

but tell us how they run out Doba....?

Pretty is nice, but round trumps pretty on the track.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bill Hall said:


> They sure do look promising...
> 
> but tell us how they run out Doba....?
> 
> Pretty is nice, but round trumps pretty on the track.


 
The only ones I had issues with were the "steels" when they first came out. I have not purchased them since so I can't say if they were corrected or not. The "slots" and "factories" versions which I have bought all seem to be fine and mount up nicely.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Sometimes you see an old paint job and think "I bet I could dress that thing up with some decals." Well, I do anyway. And this is one of those cars.

We've seen this one around for a while:








The basic colors, orange & yellow, aren't a bad combo. A little wet-sanding on those black 43s gave us a nice blank canvas to take creative license with the decal box.

This is where we stopped:









You can't go wrong with putting STP and 426 HEMI on a MOPAR racer in my opinion.









We'll get some better looking wheels on it at some point . . . right now it is rolling on a standard AFX Magnatraction platform:









Shorty helps the guys at the shop with motors and old parts from his junkyard. We helped him get this Roadrunner dolly'd up. He wants to run it in the vintage Grand National next summer.









------------------------------------------------------------------
AFX body & roller, Pattos decals and peel & sticks, a little detailing here & there, Future clearcoat.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

'Doba, those Decals really make that Car look Awesome ! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Did the wet sanding dig into the orange paint at all? or did you touch it up? Looks great


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

sethndaddy said:


> Did the wet sanding dig into the orange paint at all? or did you touch it up? Looks great


 By the looks of the before and after on the left side 'A' pillar, I'd say Some(?) touch up painting was applied in places.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

sethndaddy said:


> Did the wet sanding dig into the orange paint at all? or did you touch it up? Looks great


 
The wet sanding didn't hurt the orange paint at all, just took a little off the tops of the window clips and trunk pins. The body is molded in yellow, so no problems on the sides. I used a super-fine sandpaper that I picked up at the True Value - I ferget what grit it is. Sanding does leave the paint a little flat, so it needs a bit of clearcoat to shine it back up.

The 'before' shot is a different car used for reference - hence the slight variations in paint condition. I didn't know how things would work out, so I forgot to shoot an actual 'before' pic.


----------



## slotcarman12078

For a plain Jane you sure spiced it up with the decals!! Nice job Doba! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I've always liked the color combo on that car, the stickery/decalery just brings her to life!!! Way to go D!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

1976Cordoba said:


> The 'before' shot is a different car used for reference - hence the slight variations in paint condition. I didn't know how things would work out, so I forgot to shoot an actual 'before' pic.


OH ! 

Great Job though...and those decals really MADE the Toy into a Scale Model :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Wow, that car POPS, Doba!
What a beauty, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega

To repete what joez said, WOW. What a big differance a few well placed decals makes. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Looks like a winner to me John... Diggin it.*

I don't see a hair outta place if ya ask me. I wouldn't change a thing. :thumbsup:



1976Cordoba said:


> Sometimes you see an old paint job and think "I bet I could dress that thing up with some decals."


Deja Vu moment here too... This above is almost word for word what Bill Hall was telling me just last week. It's like there's an echo in here.


----------



## clemedc

Nice decal work doba you make it look easy
Clem


----------



## JordanZ870

clemedc said:


> Nice decal work doba you make it look easy
> Clem



Funny thing is, we all* KNOW it aint easy!


----------



## plymouth71

Another home run Caveman!


----------



## XracerHO

Nice transformation through detailing & decaling from toy to race car. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Looks great Doba!
I thought you were gonna go with "Cheez-It" for a sponsor!!! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Looks great Doba!
> I thought you were gonna go with "Cheez-It" for a sponsor!!! :lol:


Cheez-It...hey Doba does still have another one of these bodies left.

He could use clippings from small bags of Chee-toes also & use the chrome type glue to put them on like the Hilltop co. does....Orange and Yellow = WOW!

lOOKING gOOd Doba!!! You realy captured an exsisting paint and made it look cool with decal and paint removal.

Bob...Plymouth...what is that? LOL...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Finished another stocker in the shop today, this time a 1977 Olds Cutlass, for a good 'ol boy out in rural Alabama. This one has been wrecked a time or two, so it was a nice save:









The front end looked like it had seen the most action, with a double crack running from the cowl down to the nose section. We sealed it back up but it still shows some 'character' lines. If we were to do it again we'd goop-ify the repair area and sand it nice & smooth, but this one has been back-ordered for a good year or so so we let it ride:









Detailed the nose with a brush this time, instead of pointed sticks. The super-macro shows we need to keep it straight next time, but to the casual observer it looks pretty good. One of our guys did go blind trying to place the number decals inside the headlights . . .









RRR AFX 5-slots rims were picked for this, and we updated the power from a 440 to a 440X2:









The camera hates red, but this shot is pretty close. It is almost a burgundy color with subtle gold flake:









More in a minute . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

We forgot to add the fuel filler on the rear quarter, so we'll have to add that in at the one-week follow-up. That and the silver detail to the rear window straps. But we did get the decals to wrap tight up under the fenders:










Always liked these #1s:










This decal was a PITA . . . the decal was cut close to the image in the center, like a capital "I" shape. When we'd adjust the bottom, the center would twist and the top would move, and vice versa. And then the N at the end of Hawaiian rolled up on itself. Thought it was a goner but we saved it, but it sure could have turned out better. We'll know better for next time:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Tanfastic job Doba!! A lot of Olds in that line up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

SWEET One -'Doba ! :thumbsup: ...and that's one of my Favorite Tyco Bodies too


----------



## kcl

Nice :thumbsup:

Kevin


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks No.1 to me...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Always one of my favorites! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice car Doba!


----------



## ggnagy

shouldn't this be in the "movie cars" thread? didn't Terry and Mel drive this in "Cannonball Run"?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

ggnagy said:


> shouldn't this be in the "movie cars" thread? didn't Terry and Mel drive this in "Cannonball Run"?


I believe they drove a Chevelle, or a Laguna S3.


----------



## clemedc

another great job Doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> I believe they drove a Chevelle, or a Laguna S3.


You are correct . . . a Laguna S3 street car painted to look like the Hawaiian Tropic car took the plunge in the pool.


----------



## bobhch

Hawaiian Tropic,

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:

Bob...love the front end, decals and paint with flakes BIG TIME!!...zilla


----------



## ggnagy

1976Cordoba said:


> You are correct . . . a Laguna S3 street car painted to look like the Hawaiian Tropic car took the plunge in the pool.


Stock cars.... all look the same to me.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

ggnagy said:


> Stock cars.... all look the same to me.


Yes, this one looks exactly like the ones they race this year. :drunk:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Shorty dragged an old Roadrunner out for the local street stock class and had us do decals. He already had the bird painted so our job was simple:









We shaved the fuel vents on the sides to make the Florida Dodge Dealers decal go on slicker . . . aero still has to count for something on a short track, right?









Shorty wanted 426 decals on the hood, but one of the cavemen checked and he's actually running a 400 -- guess it's just a psych-job. :tongue:









Shorty said to be sure to put this one on the trunk -- he wants the Chevy & Ford guys to know where to get old parts too.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Stock JL body, AFX roller, RRR & Pattos decals, a little silver to the brightworks & some Future for shine


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks awesome Doba! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

there is a Shorty's U pull it right across the bridge. I will show him some pictures. he might throw some sponsor cash up. worked for is Dad, 'Grumpy', those many years ago when Shorty truly was.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Digging the roadrunner and ESPECIALLY the Hawaiian Tropic car! I don't keep up with threads on this board like I should, but it's always a pleasure getting caught up...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870

Nice one, 'Doba!
The RR has always been a favorite snappy body.
I always like the bright cars,too.
You got the stickys just right,hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

sweet looking ride 'Doba.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1976Cordoba said:


>


You know I like yellow!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Your door bangers are always layed out letter perfect Doba....drool! Remembering the bitchen Camaro of yore.


----------



## tjd241

Pictures look great 'Doba. Perfect. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on Shorty's #6 roadrunner & #1 Hawaiian Tropic olds! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

As usual great Job.


Rob


----------



## NTxSlotCars

GREAT looking RR. Really like the little sidepipe. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Here's another decal job -- gotta thank JL for making this Roadrunner in basic light blue back about 10 years ago:









I'll let the pics tell the story . . .









Roll-bar delete. 


















Dang - Looks like some punks were trying to peel off a couple decals at the last car show.

I'll be adding some AFX slot-style wheels to this once they get the blue paint -- Needs to warm up a little first.

-----------------------------------------------------
JL Roadrunner body, Patto's & RRR decals, NOS AFX power


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

'Doba, thats a BEAUTIFUL Blue Petty Plymouth :thumbsup:
And the other yellow RR is pretty awesome looking too 
Great work on BOTH of 'em !


----------



## plymouth71

It is dreamy, I must say.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Whoa!!! That looks perfect!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Dang kids!! They coulda bought all those sponsor decals at the concession stand!!!:tongue:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*petty!!!!!*


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1976Cordoba said:


> Dang - Looks like some punks were trying to peel off a couple decals at the last car show.


Just diehard Petty fans wanting a little souviner to take home... Still looks great!!! RM


----------



## Gear Head

Lookin awesome!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bill Hall said:


> Your door bangers are always layed out letter perfect Doba....drool! Remembering the bitchen Camaro of yore.


That one ended up out at Land HO w/Nuther :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay

Spent an hour reading, catching up on your stuff 'doba, man I wish we still had guys racing out here.


----------



## bobhch

Doba yer yeller Shorty is looking Race Ready!! 

This Petty car is fine and will be ALL DAT with the Blue rims
:woohoo: :woohoo: you are painting up for it!!

Bob...no Punks allowed...zilla


----------



## WesJY

NTxSlotCars said:


> *petty!!!!!*


THAT'S RIGHT!!! PETTY!!! 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Glad to see you back in these parts Pete...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Pete McKay said:


> Spent an hour reading, catching up on your stuff 'doba, man I wish we still had guys racing out here.


 
Thanks Pete --


----------



## 1976Cordoba

NTxSlotCars said:


> *petty!!!!!*


 
I agree --

*Go Petty!*


----------



## 1976Cordoba

So this AW Xtraction Camaro body caught our eye recently with its '70s style stripes and eye-catching statutory grape color. We decided to bang out a quick tjet crossover and while it's not a major project or even a special build, it is offered here just as part of the permanent record:










Added tjet posts, the Goodyear & contingency decals, and tried to match the 3 on the roof with the 3s on the doors & hood . . . think we got it pretty close. Could've used a white meatball but oh well. Hacked the windows for Clarence of the chassis. Sorry about the rims - we were using that chassis to locate posts and get everything square. Fun with decals, styrene tube, superglue & a Dremel . . . on to the next :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice! I like the larger scale bodies on the T/O tjet chassis. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

CAMARO!!!!!! Where's honda??? :lol:

Looks cool Doba!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:That grape looks pink on my monitor! :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see you on the Chevy side of town... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> CAMARO!!!!!! Where's honda??? :lol:
> 
> Looks cool Doba!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:That grape looks pink on my monitor! :tongue:


yeah.. i see it in pink .. but i bet it looks cool driving it on the track! good job doba! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great Camaro #3 on T-jet chassis & Petty detailing is Graet too!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Fun with decals, styrene tube, superglue & a Dremel . . . on to the next 

:roll: insert next car here :roll:

Bob...Camoros ALWAYS Rock!!...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Got this lime AFX Charger from Bob...I build 'em how I like 'em...'zilla and it was pretty busted up so we decided to re-work a few things --









There goes the bro-ken nose:

















Hahaha - the roof gets a sawzall moment too:

















We Goop-ified some of the leftover bits and starting putting 'ol humpty dumpty back together again:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Gonna need this hood . . . what's left of it anyway haha:

















Goop held nicely, now time for sanding...









Gooped that trimmed-up hood in place, set way back into the car and started adding roll bars. The post from the hood now lives under the trunk and holds the rear chassis screw hahaha:









Kept a souvenir from the roof:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Almost done - bars are in, wheels & tars on, color combo & sponsors finalized...

















Finding the right headers and an engine block was a pain but we got the look in the end:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

A full-size AFX Charger now looks giant next to our modded one:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Finished and ready for the track:

































Loading up for a race out east, some fall classic special -- first prize is a Camaro. Shake & bake baby!









###############################
Free 'zilla bod, RRR wheels/decals, JL tjet power, fuel vent delete, roll bar delete, chopped & Gooped, diecast donor headers, Parts Pig engine block, blue paper clips, screen from the back door & plastic mesh from the window


----------



## WesJY

Freakin COOL!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Great vision and killer sectioning technique John. She's a beauty!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow!!! I aberr ev ummm... Wow!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW John - that's pretty Slick  Great Plan and Execution - I Totally Approve ! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome work John!! You've obviously have been watching kcl's thread and techniques! I love it, and it's great to see you building again!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

nice combination of the lime green with the dark blue. subtle, yet pleasing to the eye.
next?
LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some cool stuff!!! Especially like the wheel detail and header ports!!! RM


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Nice looking Modified! I agree on the superb work on sectioning the body, really cool! I have a few bodies I've wanted to do the same to, but never got the nerve to start cutting them.


----------



## chappy2

Sweet lookin ride, really like the header detail coming out of the body!


----------



## Hittman101

Wow!! The size difference is amazing. Awesome job!!!


----------



## 60chevyjim

wow that turned out great :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Really nice job doba!! Thanks for the plug!!! pig


----------



## Bill Hall

TeamMadMarsupial said:


> Nice looking Modified! I agree on the superb work on sectioning the body, really cool! I have a few bodies I've wanted to do the same to, but never got the nerve to start cutting them.


It's just like the nifty creations you fabricate from bulk stock! Jab it with something sharp THEN PUSH!

Like this...

Step one.










Step two.










Step three. (refer to step one)


----------



## slotcarman12078

OMG!! Where's the graphic violence warning!! If that body wasn't red, we'd see the blood dripping out of the entry and exit wound!!! :lol:


----------



## kcl

Very nice build Doba :thumbsup:
I'm liking the color combo and narrowing the body makes
all the difference.
Again excellent build.

Kevin


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks guys


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

'Doba...Check out my Facebook Dirttrack Group, you made the cover with your Charger Modified, plus more !


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Almost done . . .


----------



## Bubba 123

1976Cordoba said:


> Almost done . . .


GREAT Detailing!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Got some decals on the Barracuda finally - skinny tire class car. It's a Taillights Fade body that needed a lot of Dremel work inside to lighten it up in the bumpers. I opened it up so much the grille ended up open - yay cooling


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great doba!! It's got that hometown track vibe going for it! Love the heart decal on the trunk!! Awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking Cuda!!! One of the best looking bodies made during that era...
Yellow & red looks great on the black...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Great looking ride Doba.

Rob


----------



## Dslot

I think you need a big Union 76 sponsor sticker on that brass gear. What good is a huge fastback rear window if you can't make some money with it?

Great looking car, Doba.

-- D


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks guys. 

The fray Corvette C6-R is done . . . added a few more decals and some more black along the splitter.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW- sorry I missed this thread this week, you built some Awesome Cars 'Doba :thumbsup:
I really like the 'Cuda... one of my Fave of the older Body styles....SuWEET !
And that 'Vette looks like she'll be a sweet runner. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks guys.

Here's the southern sportsman car - Auto World chassis with a few go fast things. Got the body dolled up pretty good. This '69 Boss 429 started life as a hideous chrome w/flames abomination.


----------



## bobhch

Blue-Smoke Oil Additives Mustang is Sa-WEEEEEEEEEEEEET!! You did a Fantastic job on this one!!

Everything just Clicks together to make it a real LOOKER that I'm sure tears up the track...vROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Baby!!

Digging your Corvette and Cuda builds also!!

Bob......zilla


----------



## Super G Man

Luv the Mustang!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking Mustang, love that sponsor!!! Lots of detail work!!! RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks guys.

The last update to the '72 Petty STP Roadrunner tjet had the rims & tires looking like this:









That wasn't gonna do so since we liked the look of the AFX rims on the '71 Petty Roadrunner build, we decided to use them on the tjet as well and this is where we ended up:









As an unintended consequence of sizing the tjet posts with the AW tuffy size tires, adding the AFX meats filled the wheel wells nicely, adding to the slammed NASCAR racer look. Keeping the run-ability of that set-up, however, required a couple subtle yet simple adjustments to the dirty side. Here's the rear view and take note of the nice tuck under the lip of the quarter panel:









Here's where the adjustments happened: on the left, a slight file to the edge of the magnet pocket bought a few extra thousandths clearance for the rubber to rotate. At the right, Sir Dremels-a-Lot removed the square inside edge of the quarter panel, leaving plenty of room for the tire to tuck inside. The last step was to take the rims as far in alongside the chassis as possible without rubbing. A little shave around the axle hole could have been done, but was not necessary.









Yeah it's a shelf queen and not a racer, but it is more than able to lay down fast laps when in the mood for a little fun trigger time.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Awesome Petty car!!!


----------



## bobhch

43--------Luv da rims a lot ---------------Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83

Awesome Petty & Mustang! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man oh man!! That Petty car looks killer squatting down like that!! The rims, tires and stance really make it look mean!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The Mustang looks sweet too!! The chrome with flames version is hideous, but so much easier to strip than the painted ones.. i grabbed a bunch from Buds when he had a decent sale going. Caught it just at the right time. :hat:


----------



## joegri

the front end on the muskrat interests me. some day i,ll get one of those knifen front set-ups.i,m pretty sure it sticks good. and all the builds look nice seems you,ve been busy in the cave.


----------



## 60chevyjim

I like the mustang and I like the way the 43 car sits too. I try to lower all the cars I build as much as possible.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

'Doba, I'm lovin what you did with that Petty Car build :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

1976Cordoba said:


>


That's a good looking car, the wheels do the trick...RM


----------



## 22tall

I am oh so jealous of your detail work. I am happy when I put a decal on straight.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

That's some great lookin STP red. What color is that?


----------



## XracerHO

Great Petty & Mustang! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Simple re-spray of a gaudy chrome Tyco Corvette


























































I think it looks better, anyway, and it was so easy a Caveman could do it.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Doba you cars always look great, even better in person. Keep up the great work.

Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

Excellent redo, and saving the graphics makes it look factory done!!Great job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Perfect choice of color!!! Not a huge fan of chrome cars anyways, much better...RM


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Perfect choice of color!!! Not a huge fan of chrome cars anyways, much better...RM


Ditto on Hilltop's opinion :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Anything is gonna be BETTER than Chrome, but your masking and painting Talents are Superb there sir ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo

Doba ,

Are you still mounting and racing the diecast bodies on TYCO HP7's ?

Gonzo


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks guys 

Gonzo -- I bought some new Gen 6 cars to mount but I can't get any of these local boys to get off the tjet kick they're on long enough to have some fun :freak: So I guess the short answer is NO for now.


----------



## gonegonzo

That's too bad as it looked like the die casts were a BLAST !

Gonzo


----------



## 1976Cordoba

YES they are great fun on a small, simple oval. Lots of sliding and fender rubbing. And rubbin' son, is racing. :tongue:


----------



## XracerHO

Great improvement on the chrome Corvette! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Dig the Corvette Doba!

Hey you could give each of your race friends a metal bodied slot car for Christmas and maybe they would give it a try?

Bob... :woohoo: racin' is fun...zilla
Bob... :roll: racin' is fun...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123

1976Cordoba said:


> YES they are great fun on a small, simple oval. Lots of sliding and fender rubbing. And rubbin' son, is racing. :tongue:


I have a number of diecast 2 slot conversions of many Genre's.....
what are the "Gen-6" bodies & mfg's???

TY,

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Bubba 123 said:


> I have a number of diecast 2 slot conversions of many Genre's.....
> what are the "Gen-6" bodies & mfg's???
> 
> TY,
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


You can find them at Target nowadays, NASCAR diecast next to the Matchbox section at my local Target.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Breathing some new life into the tired, common Tomy AFX Corvette C4 body . . . the color is an emerald green nail polish shot by Slotcarman12078 himself, Mr LED-burner-outer Joe!

























More in a minute . . .


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Decals were a decal-box mash-up of waterslide & peel & stick from various sources. When it warms up again I'll shoot some clear coat and tidy up those edges some more. The macaroni lens makes them look huge, but in hand you don't see them unless you put your nose on the fenders & squint.

Kind of a hard color to get a good shot of, unfortunately. Sad because it is brilliant. These shots were taken under sunlight, but still don't really catch it just right.
































































Added some RRR AFX turbine rims to replace the stick AFX pieces. Power is provided by Tomy Turbo.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

This was how we picked up the body at auction - had Joe lay down a flamelick stripe before delivery. Even in these shots the color isn't right - looks much more bland than what it looks in person.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Due to the pearl in the nail polish (with candy green over it), it was really hard to capture the true color of this paint job. My camera always has a hard time with greens and blues, and especially aquas. 




These were under florescent light (don't mind the messy bench! LOL...


Under regular lighting... 

Thank you for taking a chance on it John, and glad you're happy with it!! The decals really makes it kick butt!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks Joe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like that green!!! Cool Vette...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Custom blend RM. "Sinful Colors" brand nail polish, color 802 "San Francisco" which is a green with small silver flake. It doesn't come out of the air brush as it would with the brush on nails. The AB result is green base with very heavy flake, so I shot a couple of coats of green Metalcast over it, and then clear coats. 

All credit to Doba for the cool stripe/flame idea. I don't think out of the box like that, so that concept is his. I just followed his suggestion the best I could.


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work ,guys giving the C4 a great new look! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Pete McKay

*Had to stick my head in...*

Was in the neighborhood and wanted to stick my head in for a second. Nice work there 'duba, as always.


----------



## Bill Hall

Jeeze Pete,

We've had your face on a milk carton for years!


----------



## Pete McKay

Bill Hall said:


> Jeeze Pete,
> 
> We've had your face on a milk carton for years!


LOL Bill, that's why the milk always spoils before it's expiration date.


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Like that green!!! Cool Vette...RM


yEAH dAt Green is sA-WEEt!! White flames...even sweeter!!

Bob...I'm Lovin' it...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Pete McKay said:


> LOL Bill, that's why the milk always spoils before it's expiration date.


:lol:

Aaaaaaaaaaah Hobby Talk humor...hahahahahhhhhahahahahahah

Bob...hahahahahaaha...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Auto World Camaro with some graphics removed. Wanted to do an old school build using some decals from 1/24 scale model kits like we used to do in the old days. RRR provided the ‪#‎s‬ and the Fink's decal but the rest are old model sheet stuff. This is how I capped an enjoyable Christmas day.


























:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice choice of decals using the AC and Jenkin's logos!!! RM


----------



## vickers83

Nice twist to that Camaro! Looks good!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Nice choice of decals using the AC and Jenkin's logos!!! RM


SWEET!!!!!
i'll send U my mailing addy on "Where" 2 send it 2 :tongue:

work of art 4 sure!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Like that green!!! Cool Vette...RM


ER,.. that door "Sponsor"... ah.... well... ROFLMAO!!! :thumbsup:

just 1 of them moods 2day...it just "Hit" me 

VERY Nice!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Greg W

Very cool idea, like it.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks y'all!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great doba!!! Great choices for decals!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

1976Cordoba said:


> Auto World Camaro with some graphics removed. Wanted to do an old school build using some decals from 1/24 scale model kits like we used to do in the old days. RRR provided the ‪#‎s‬ and the Fink's decal but the rest are old model sheet stuff. This is how I capped an enjoyable Christmas day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


Hey, Hey, Hey....that looks like a fun Camaro to turn some laps around the track with....Yeah!!

Bob...My avatar approves...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great Looking Camaro - decals really POP! ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Here's another Auto World Camaro with the decos removed and some 1:24th scale sponsor decals added. The #50 came from a HO decal sheet I got a while ago but I don't recall who made it. Quick, fun & so easy a caveman could do it. :tongue:


























It even passes the sniff test from Ralphie the track cat...


----------



## Bubba 123

1976Cordoba said:


> Here's another Auto World Camaro with the decos removed and some 1:24th scale sponsor decals added. The #50 came from a HO decal sheet I got a while ago but I don't recall who made it. Quick, fun & so easy a caveman could do it. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even passes the sniff test from Ralphie the track cat...


OMG, now "Hounder's" go'na want it now!!! :drunk:
NICE JOB!!!!:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dragula

The white with red stripe looks REALLY fun,even your cat loves slots!
Christian


----------



## slotcarman12078

Go get it Wreck it Ralph!! :lol: You've got a great eye for this stuff John!! It honestly looks factory (better than in fact!!!) built. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Did a drop on the Auto World 2015 Mustang. Looks a lot better to my eye than the 4x4 version. These are sitting on an AFX Mega-G chassis. I removed about half the width of the rear fender to drop the back end, and stayed with the stock width on the front fenders. To really get it in the weeds, I could have attacked the front, but I wanted to see what could be done without getting too aggressive right away.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Another barn survivor . . . This one was in the field so the birds didn't tattoo it too bad, but like all old Mopars left in the elements, rust has started to return this one back to the Earth.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Finally got the muddy chassis for this customized barn bird. The stock AW Daisy Roadrunner bod is at left.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Got a couple RRR Mustangs to play with. Added the orange stripe between the blue ones and the meatballs. Might stop right there - I think it looks OK without any sponsorship.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I recently worked with Scale Engineering to have them develop a cup adapter so that the AFX and AFX reproduction wheels from Road Race Replicas can be mounted square and true. The result is what you see here. The cup holds the wheel securely as seen - and then, the cap for the screw side fits inside the wheel for mounting the second wheel without damaging the first. Works so much better than the old wheel press I struggled with for years, and if you have the Scale Engineering press already, it might be worth it to add the cup and cap adapters if you ever plan to mount AFX wheels.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Finally got this Pete Hamilton Plymouth finished correctly. I added RRR repro AFX steel wheels molded in black and mounted them with the new Scale Engineering cup and cap adapters (see separate post). Also, after a lot of testing, I think I have hit on my favorite rear tire combo for AFX Magnatraction cars on stock rims. I use the old PVT-04 Tuff-one tjet tire stretched over the rim, and it fits perfectly width-wise and also has a nice sidewall appearance more like a stock car and less like a drag car. Tom Heister sells the PVT tires on his website now under part ‪#‎S101‬. Great grip and good looks with a predictable and manageable amount of slide when dirty. I also swap in a G-Plus metal guide pin instead of the blade - personal preference.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Barn find Willys. Got enough bird crap on it... must have been in with the chickens.
Got an AW chassis for it with a rusty AFX front axle and some 5 spoke AFX wheels. Calling it finished!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Getting this red Challenger ready to race. Shortened the posts was first. Then I removed glass and opened the sides for ease of oiling. I also shortened the glass below the cowl and rear deck to get the body lower. Last thing I did was to remove the ugly silver side window on the body and redraw the silver trim. Looks a lot nicer. The yellow body is for comparison.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

My Dad had an olive metallic '74 Dart Swinger with a black vinyl roof for a while when I was growing up. I suppose this is my tribute to him in HO scale - a '69 MEV Dart in green I did some detailing on. He got me hooked on MOPARs & racing and salted in the shell peanuts & Hee Haw and got me my first TycoPro sets when I was a wee lad.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Shorty's Roadrunner for the vintage Grand Nationals has been featured in the garage before, but recently we mounted up a set of RRR AFX slots repro rims with our handy new press. We used a Testors orange enamel and a tiny dadgum brush to try to match the body orange.  Done!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Got a few more Camaros done for my '70s late model feature race line-up. The vein of thought was to use some 1:24 scale decals on them wherever possible like the olden days, and to use the stock JL / AW paint. Here's the next three and the full 5 so far:


----------



## 1976Cordoba




----------



## 1976Cordoba

Got this sweet ride from North Texas Rich a few years back in an exchange and it's a favorite of mine but the wheels were always lacking - just the standard late Mattel-Tyco milk jug plastic rims with black nuclear sludge tires. Recently these boys stopped by the shop to get a wheel & tire upgrade so we swapped on some RRR AFX repops for Tyco with a set of four dirt tires from our old late model. They said they were heading off for a hunt and would be back for some camo on the wheels, but they had to get going because it was opening day & there was no limit. The old girl runs pretty mean on them old grooved slicks.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! Welcome to the Home Run Derby!!! Glad to see you've been busy John!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Four weeks of summer vacation left - haha. Doc says I can return to work on June 16. :tongue: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm not so sure you ever took off from work!!! Some good stuff here!!! Lik'n those Camaro's...RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks, RM.

Onward!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

OK here's a custom Dash Cobra. I got the body from JAG Hobbies and normally I wouldn't drop $20 on a body, but the snakeskin sold me. I mean - it's a cobra, right? Snakeskin looks cool on it. I personalized it by adding some RRR Cobra rims and I removed the windshield and painted the silver trim . . . it always bugs me to see totally clear windscreens on these Cobras. It's a little thing but it is a pet peeve of mine I guess.


----------



## slotto

Killer Dart 'Doba!


----------



## vickers83

Lots of very nice cars Doba! You`ve been busy! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice bunch of rides.Like the Cobra in the snake skin.
>Tom<


----------



## sethndaddy

i saw those snakeskin cars on Jag's website, but didn't think they looked that great, until now, great picture taking, really brings that car alive.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks, y'all :thumbsup:

Here's one of those little details I end up adding once in a while, where I do it just to see if I can and how it might turn out. I just took this Dash Cobra I was working on and milled out the tip of the exhaust pipe like so:










And then hit it with a little flat black lacquer:









All just to give the side pipe a little depth. No one will ever notice unless I point it out, but it's just the challenge of it sometimes that is intriguing.









Anyway . . . This Cobra was a build inspired by Jim Clark's Lotus F1. I ordered the green body and already had the decals from down unda, so this was just a matter of detailing the windscreen and playing with the exhausts. Easy-peasy!

















I need to get another chassis for it, but I like the wheels on this one so it worked for the photo op. The stance is a bit 4x4 so I have to ask -- Has anyone fiddled with the posts on these Dash Cobras to get a scale foot or so of drop? It looks like there might be room above the gear plate to make something happen...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Here's another RRR Mustang. I deco'd this one to match one of the cars on the RRR site and it turned out pretty good. It's sitting on a Dash chassis and is a good runner after a little tinkering / break-in.


----------



## vickers83

Very nice stangs Doba! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba

This Charger fought me all the way and I'm glad to put it aside as is for now. Decal issues, clearcoat issues, chassis issues . . . this one needs to be off the shop floor for a while haha.

Started as a chromy green bod we picked up at Parts Pig Salvage. We wanted to knock some of the chromi-ness off so we hit with a dullcoat to give the green a different look, kind of like the old Spectraflame Hot Wheels of our yute... I'd call this one antifreeze I guess. The decals fought the solv-a-set but eventually calmed down and it turned out looking alright. The Dash chassis builds heat like none other and no measure of work done to it so far has alleviated it. So, something must not be aligned right. We'll get back to that later too I guess.


































We did fix the grille from a '69 to a more-correct for the taillights '68 version . . . although the taillights aren't really right either, but I put that on Auto World, who puts it on Aurora... We also moved the entire grille back under the edge of the hood which I think looks a little more correct. Some fender work was done to do this, and a little work behind the bumper / grille.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like the Mustangs...could be RRR's best stuff...
Green looks better with the chrome look gone...never was a fan of chrome cars...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

that Charger looks amazing


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Nice stuff...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I know there's maybe only about 10 people left here, but I'm posting this up for them -- 









When you own about 20 of the JL "rearended" AFX Chevelle re-pops, eventually you get the urge to just bend up the rest of it. I figured a street stock short track warrior was a fitting life for one of the hapless little bowties, and I came to this final product.









The paint & decals are meant to convey the feeling that this is a good 'ol boy's Saturday night special . . . and entry level bomber car with Daytona dreams.









I removed the windows and back window braces, since dirt cars don't run with windows anyway. The Chevelle has a big greenhouse so I used an interior pan made from blister pack lexan to mimic the interior tin found on many short track cars.









With the windshield out, I added a clodbuster screen to keep "Reb's" noggin from taking a few helmet-busters while out on the clay.









You might have noticed with the interior tin & clodbuster screen that I also added a dashboard and steering wheel just for shits & grins and just because I like a challenge sometimes. A poor little NASCAR diecast of yore gave up the piece which, Yes, I painted & detailed out the gauge faces. It's the little things sometimes, right?









The front bumper is properly used up, and the headlight covers have been opened up to give it a gutted stock nose piece look. I might repaint the grille in a flat charcoal gray, as the gloss black looks a little too fresh (it was handy at the moment).









Out back, the rear bumper is in pretty good shape. Reb must run up front a good bit...

More in a minute due to image restrictions...


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Reb's running stock wheels because he's low buck. The back lip is gone so he can run some Hoosier dirt tars off another goner diecast.









The dents & dings are courtesy of the tried & true "old spoon and a propane torch" trick. A little clean up with the exacto & Dremel and things start to look correct.









It's as smooth as a sack of walnuts, but gnarly cars wins races. And best of all, old Charlie has someone to lay a fender to now haha. If you ain't first - yer last. Shake & bake baby! On to the next . . .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking round trackers!!! Lots of beating and banging!!! Thanks for posting!!! I still like this site, wish more would post...RM


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
My 1st visit to this thread...

Great builds, 'Doba!...

John
.


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking short trackers! Tell REB to take the inside, eight tires are better than four in the corner.
Agree: I still like this site, wish more would post...RL


----------



## Lummox

Totally digging' on your old timey cars with skinny tires...so cool!

Not only looks more realistic, but the rear end slippage is more realistic too. 

Lummox is watching you -- GREAT thread! :wave:


----------



## Acki

I don´t know much about these cars. Nevertheless, I do like your treatment. Did you use a hot iron to dent the bodies? And the steering wheel and dashboard look really good. Maybe you want to add a driver at some point. Both are very interesting projects. Thank you for sharing. Michael


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Acki said:


> I don´t know much about these cars. Nevertheless, I do like your treatment. Did you use a hot iron to dent the bodies? And the steering wheel and dashboard look really good. Maybe you want to add a driver at some point. Both are very interesting projects. Thank you for sharing. Michael


This is the style of car I was going for, basically:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Nice video, 'Doba... Clay over asphalt!... Who
wudda thunk it...

I lived about a mile (as the crow be flyin', ya know) from a 1/4 mile
clay track, as a teenager ('60's)... Could hear those cars screaming
on Saturday night... I went a few times... Was more into drag racing
back then...

Had a customer that used to race up around Cloverleaf, SC... Don't
know what class, but it looked like a Shadow Mk.II CanAM, with a top..
Had a plexiglass spoiler and side dams... The back was completely
open... Have any idea what class that was?...

Keep up the great builds...

John


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Nice video, 'Doba... Clay over asphalt!... Who
> wudda thunk it...
> 
> I lived about a mile (as the crow be flyin', ya know) from a 1/4 mile
> clay track, as a teenager ('60's)... Could hear those cars screaming
> on Saturday night... I went a few times... Was more into drag racing
> back then...
> 
> Had a customer that used to race up around Cloverleaf, SC... Don't
> know what class, but it looked like a Shadow Mk.II CanAM, with a top..
> Had a plexiglass spoiler and side dams... The back was completely
> open... Have any idea what class that was?...
> 
> Keep up the great builds...
> 
> John


No idea... maybe some type of spec class racer would be my best guess.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

1976Cordoba said:


> No idea... maybe some type of spec class racer would be my best guess.


Ok, cool, 'Doba... I haven't seen him since I left work, but I still
have his phone #... Will see if I can beat some info out of him 

John


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Still a cool thread.


----------



## 1976Cordoba




----------



## XracerHO

Great build like that the chassis was painted too! What make is the body? Keep posting! ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

It's a Dash Roadrunner body, painted, with Pattos Place decals and a Dash light blue tjet chassis with Dash wheels (painted) & tars.


----------



## XracerHO

THKs for info & great looking car! Glad to see you back & keep posting! .. RL also a Petty fan


----------

